# CM Punk Video directed at Chris Brown



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Shit just got real.


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Ha, Seen he tweeted it so thought why not post it.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Cue Punk haters finding something to bash Punk about. I don't know how, but they'll figure something out.

This Chris Brown/CM Punk thing is hilarious though.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

CM Punk sure does have an opinion on Chris Browns treatment of Rhianna, I do wonder if he shares the same feelings towards his idol Steve Austin.

Is CM Punk that desperate for some publicity, Get over it everyone else has ffs


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

He would fuck Brown's world if they fought.


----------



## wintersun1 (Apr 27, 2011)

lol, brown vs punk, WM 29


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Epic video by Punk. Comedy may not be his strong suite, but promos like these are


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

I like punk but is it necessary to post his tweets all the time.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree 100% with Punk here..


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

This guy is so full it. Might as well join Cenas _"Rise Above Hate"_ campaign while he's at too. Hitting women is wrong, Period. But why talk about a three year old subject which nobody now gives two shits about. Attention seeking whore, just as big of a hypocrite as John boy.

Maybe someone should tweet him that his hero hits women too. Love to see a video of that.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

Immense, just immense. Rapper either raps about loving a girl or sings about being a gangster...........JUST GOT OWNED.

In thw words of Smoke from Mortal Kombat......Stay Down


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's great. I love Punk for this. Miranda Lambert was doing this a couple of weeks ago. 

What is so funny *and by that I mean disgusting* is how many women are quick to come to Chris Brown's defense. Pathetic trash is what they are.*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

inb4 punk haters call him a pussy for some reason.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

CM Punk vs Chris Brown?

Then CM Punk becomes a woman beater!


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

*Iron Sheik on the Punk/Brown Situation Lmao*

https://twitter.com/#!/the_ironsheik

Lol I think its hilarious!


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

man what I would give to see Punk beat the shit out of Chris Brown


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Chris Brown @chrisbrown

I really hope this 15 minutes of fame is paying you for the long run becuz music last forever! Wrestlers come and go according to ratings!


Chris Brown @chrisbrown

And the fact that I really don't know who you are and could give a shit is the funny part!
3m Chris Brown Chris Brown @chrisbrown



@cmpunk the video u just posted was cute! It's so funny how defensive u are.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Good for Punk. Put him in his place.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's great. I love Punk for this. Miranda Lambert was doing this a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> What is so funny *and by that I mean disgusting* is how many women are quick to come to Chris Brown's defense. Pathetic trash is what they are.*


Absolutely. And it pissed me off seeing all those tweets attacking Lambert after that. What pissed me off even more were the tweets during the Grammys saying "Shoot, I'd let Chris beat me up." 

da fuck.


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Iron Sheik on the Punk/Brown Situation Lmao*

Punk/Sheik tag team? Awhhhh yeah! This guy is a legend!


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Can't wait for all the members of Team Breezy to defend their blonde haired hero.



Smoogle said:


> Chris Brown @chrisbrown
> 
> I really hope this 15 minutes of fame is paying you for the long run becuz music last forever! Wrestlers come and go according to ratings!
> 
> ...


Love how he is ducking the entire reason Punk is going after him.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

*waits for Rock316AE and his goons to hate on Punk* 

Awesome speech right there by CM Punk, it's about damn time someone stood up to this coward. Chris Brown hasn't been relevant since 2007 anyway, so what..he won in the R&B Category at the Grammys? I watched that show live at the time, and I had no fucking idea who the other artists were, the only person I knew was Chris Brown so of course, he won due to being somewhat relevant back in the days.

If Chris Brown can get in the ring with Punk..Brown better "Kiss, Kiss" his career goodbye.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Iron Sheik on the Punk/Brown Situation Lmao*

Hilarious. I saw a pic of some of the tweets on Tumblr earlier and made it my sig.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Big ups to Punk. This piece of shit woman beater deserves nothing less than to be found dead in a ditch.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome to 3 years ago Punk.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Iron Sheik on the Punk/Brown Situation Lmao*

This whole thing is embarrassing.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Is Chris Brown a idiot, because its not wise to talk crap against a guy you know he can beat you up. But than again, if it ever came to a real fight, Brown probably brings his friends alone, these kind of guys never fight on their own.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

If that were a promo I'd be very impressed lol Reminiscent of his shoot there.

I wonder if he feels the same way about Stone Cold Steve Austin who whooped Debra's ass pretty good.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

D-Tre said:


> Welcome to 3 years ago Punk.


It's relevant again. Chris Brown and Rihanna are back together. (they just recorded a few songs)


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Necramonium said:


> Is Chris Brown a idiot, because its not wise to talk crap against a guy you know he can beat you up. But than again, if it ever came to a real fight, Brown probably brings his friends alone, these kind of guys never fight on their own.


i don't think punk is worried when he has the whole WWE roster as backup lol


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Kind of funny how the Iron Shiek has ANYTHING to say being that he put a woman in the hospital that he invited up to his room and then joked with Marty Janetty about her not knowing how to work. Iron Shiek beats the crap out of a woman and jokes about it and no one calls him on it. CM Punk idolizes Stone Cold Steve Austin when he was arrested for beating Debra. I guess it's alright if wrestlers do it in Punk's world because he can still have a match with them. Chris Brown absolutely doesn't benefit him at all as he won't collect a paycheck off him so he is easier to go after ^_^


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

who the fuck is Chris Brown?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

I was serious in another thread about this whole Chris Brown/CM Punk deal but I guess I can watch and troll a little bit with the Punk/Chris marks about this irrelevant topic. 

Funny thing is Rhianna is probably laughing with Chris once (and if) they see this video as they are back together.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

My God you guys are fucking morons. Even using THIS, a situation where you'd have to be an idiot to not support Punk, to bash him.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

As I said in the Live Smackdown thread, I will forever respect Punk for this. Also, Brown can go fuck himself. He's done nothing to show that he's changed or regrets what happened. He's still an emotional stunted, anger filled cunt. He partied the night he was sentenced, his only punishment was cleaning up trash, he threw a chair through a window at the Good Morning America studio, threatened another rapper and still showing he has anger issues, and he constantly has outbursts on twitter. I hope Punk beats the shit out of him.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> This guy is so full it. Might as well join Cenas _"Rise Above Hate"_ campaign while he's at too. Hitting women is wrong, Period. But why talk about a three year old subject which nobody now gives two shits about. Attention seeking whore, just as big of a hypocrite as John boy.
> 
> Maybe someone should tweet him that his hero hits women too. Love to see a video of that.


right, cm punk is totally the one in the wrong here.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Why is punk going after chris brown? Didn't Austin beat his wife? Didn't Mike Tyson go to jail for rape? Instead he goes after a skinny 5"8 dancer. Doesn't seem that badass to me


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Hell yeah. CM Punk just owned that little bitch.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah there is plenty of morons here, pretty disgusted how some of you are reaching to take what the guy is saying which is very good and twisting into some sort of dumbness because of your fetish of wrestling hate towards the guy, stupid.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Iron Sheik on the Punk/Brown Situation Lmao*



Carcass said:


> Hilarious. I saw a pic of some of the tweets on Tumblr earlier and made it my sig.


those tweets in your sig are waaaaay too coherent to be Sheiks. Unless all this time Sheik has been trolling me.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> I was serious in another thread about this whole Chris Brown/CM Punk deal but I guess I can watch and troll a little bit with the Punk/Chris marks about this irrelevant topic.
> 
> Funny thing is Rhianna is probably laughing with Chris once (and if) they see this video as they are back together.


Domestic abuse victims often go back to their abusers in hopes that their life becomes normal again, and out of guilt, shame, and anxiety.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Fanboi101 said:


> Why is punk going after chris brown? Didn't Austin beat his wife? Didn't Mike Tyson go to jail for rape? Instead he goes after a skinny 5"8 dancer. Doesn't seem that badass to me


if you'd pay attention to the first 30 seconds of the video you'd know why?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

He wants to main event Wrestlemania with Stone Cold another woman beater that he claims to abhor. CM Punk is so fake sometimes


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Iron Sheik on the Punk/Brown Situation Lmao*



King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> those tweets in your sig are waaaaay too coherent to be Sheiks. Unless all this time Sheik has been trolling me.


I checked his twitter, and they are there.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*CMPunk - I would like @chrisbrown fight somebody that can defend themselves. Me curb stomping that turd would be a #wrestlemania moment.*

*I chuckled. *


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


> He wants to main event Wrestlemania with Stone Cold another woman beater that he claims to abhor. CM Punk is so fake sometimes


there are not enough fpalm's in the word to describe your stupidity


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TheF1BOB said:


> This guy is so full it. Might as well join Cenas _"Rise Above Hate"_ campaign while he's at too. Hitting women is wrong, Period. But why talk about a three year old subject which nobody now gives two shits about. Attention seeking whore, just as big of a hypocrite as John boy.
> 
> Maybe someone should tweet him that his hero hits women too. Love to see a video of that.


lol at your sig. 

All Brown has proven since the attack is that he's a 7 year old kid trapped inside a young adult's body. Brown continuously embarrasses himself with every tweet.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Until May said:


> there are not enough fpalm's in the word to describe your stupidity


Am I saying something that's untrue? I just find his whole attention whoring on twitter to be ridiculous. I mean right after EC hes starting shit with celebrities nah kid hes clearly doing this for Rihanna's honor. 

Especially when you consider how many of his idols who are wrestlers who happen to be woman beaters. I just shake my head at his ass over this

Hes being fake so yeah clap it up for punk getting the WWE some more publicity


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

I despise men who hit woman they are 1st class scum, But CM Punk has no business in all of this it's embarrassing as a Wrestling fan to witness, Obliviously CM Punk has strong feelings on the subject and feels he had to let it out but i have 2 Questions.

1. If he feels so strongly on the subject then why hasn't he voice his opinions to Steve Austin about his treatment of woman.
2. How many seconds would it take for Steve Austin to knock CM Punk the fuck out.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> As I said in the Live Smackdown thread, I will forever respect Punk for this. Also, Brown can go fuck himself. *He's done nothing to show that he's changed or regrets what happened.* He's still an emotional stunted, anger filled cunt. He partied the night he was sentenced, his only punishment was cleaning up trash, he threw a chair through a window at the Good Morning America studio, threatened another rapper and still showing he has anger issues, and he constantly has outbursts on twitter. I hope Punk beats the shit out of him.


Meh I could go on about him donating 50% of his 2011 income to the Joyful hearts Foundation for Battered Women. Or how he's been in two relationships since Rihanna and hasn't had any domestic violence issues with him. But it would just be taken as "protecting a woman beater" or being a "cbreezy fan" or whatever. I actually do my research on people that go through cases like this before I decide whether to support them or not.


But since everyone is so intent on holding onto the past, i'll show this










REMEMBER WHEN HE BEAT DEBRA?? 

I can't wait till CM Punk tears into this guy!!!! 

Oh wait...he wants to main event a Wrestlemania with him..so I won't hold my breath. Not to mention CM Punk still idolizes Chris Benoit. And everyone is like "Remember him for what he did in the wrestling world not for the murderer he became he was probably going through a lot" 

I kind of find it hypocritical how some wrestling fans protect their favorites for worse but feel the need to judge Chris Brown like they feel that way about every woman beater in history. But it's a dead horse.


----------



## MrJohnSherry (Jan 3, 2012)

Right, for all the god damn morons. CM Punk is just replying to Chris Brown, as Chris Brown accused him of using steriods, you fucking morons.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


> He wants to main event Wrestlemania with Stone Cold another woman beater that he claims to abhor. CM Punk is so fake sometimes


Depends if Austin has "repented" and regrets his actions, Punk's issue was that Brown clearly doesn't care and thinks people are being "haters" for expressing their disgust at him not regretting a damn thing. I genuinelly don't know what Austin has said or done after the whole Debra deal, but he may have repented and expressed regret in private to an extent Punk hasn't got an issue with him.

Feel free to support your claims though, genuinelly, I've always been interested as to whether Austin has expressed regret and remorse.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Fuck Chris Brown.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I get what he's trying to do and I applaud it but one huge attention whore going after another attention whore with the brain of a 2 year old donkey will not solve a god damn thing. They're both trying to prove something (Brown is trying to prove that he's still the king of stupid) and since this is already getting picked up by wwe.com, the original intention has already been lost- which is unfortunate.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

LOL anyone who attempts to bash Punk for this is a fucking retard


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

MrJohnSherry said:


> Right, for all the god damn morons. CM Punk is just replying to Chris Brown, as Chris Brown accused him of using steriods, you fucking morons.


It's too much to ask for from people on this site (including some of the people in charge).


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

PJ Awesome said:


> LOL anyone who attempts to bash Punk for this is a fucking retard



I bash him for being a hypocrite if he truly feels the way he does about how women should be treated and how anyone that beats them is less than scum. My question is why does he support Stoeve Austin, the Iron Shiek and still idolize Chris Benoit?


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


> Am I saying something that's untrue? I just find his whole attention whoring on twitter to be ridiculous. I mean right after EC hes starting shit with celebrities nah kid hes clearly doing this for Rihanna's honor.
> 
> Especially when you consider how many of his idols who are wrestlers who happen to be woman beaters. I just shake my head at his ass over this
> 
> Hes being fake so yeah clap it up for punk getting the WWE some more publicity


right your complete assumption is completely reasonable.


punk goes out and says something thats respectful to women and goes against someone who beats women and you call him out for being a promo whore? please sometimes people do good things, your clearly as bias against punk as it gets, but in this situation...IT SHOULDNT MATTER.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

MrJohnSherry said:


> Right, for all the god damn morons. CM Punk is just replying to Chris Brown, as Chris Brown accused him of using steriods, you fucking morons.


Who threw the 1st stone?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That was hilarious and awesome.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

15 minutes of fame for Punk for being an attention whore on twitter that seems like a good days work. I wonder which WWE superstar with a history of beating women is gonna attack next?
Will it be Stone Cold?
or how about Chris Benoit(hes dead punk)?
Or maybe it will be another celebrity like Vince Neil?

Where will Cm Punk's attention whoring take the WWE this and more next time on CM punk twitter fuckery


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Majesty said:


> Meh I could go on about him donating 50% of his 2011 income to the Joyful hearts Foundation for Battered Women. Or how he's been in two relationships since Rihanna and hasn't had any domestic violence issues with him. But it would just be taken as "protecting a woman beater" or being a "cbreezy fan" or whatever. I actually do my research on people that go through cases like this before I decide whether to support them or not.
> 
> 
> But since everyone is so intent on holding onto the past, i'll show this
> ...



This is why Punk is a hypocrite, as well as wrestling fans that mark out whenever Stone Cold comes out or say "remember Chris Benoit for his career, what he did was OUTSIDE of wrestling we shouldn't hold it against him and still appreciate what he did." Now if I was to say "Let's appreciate Chris Brown as an ARTIST what he did was outside of the stage" I'd get flamed to hell. But Chris Benoit did much worse and gets a bigger benefit of the doubt as well as Stone Cold who pleaded "NO CONTEST" to beating his wife. What kind of planet is this? A planet of hypocrites and sycophants.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

The members of Team Breezy aren't an intelligent bunch.


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow... Really? It's on WWE.com now? WWE soon to become WTE, World Twitter Entertainment... Ridiculous.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

he called out someone that called him out and unlike austin DOES NOT FEEL BAD ABOUT WHAT HE DID.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

This is on wwe.com now and it just got a mention live on Smackdown. I wonder if WWE had told Punk to make the video.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

sure punk is a bit hypocritical , seen as his favourite wrestler is a woman beater as well , but i'm 100% with him on this 

Chris Brown is an untalented douche he needs someone to kick his ass into next week , i bet the blonde bitch will let his assistant fight for him


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Like I said, Punk's original intentions are now lost in translation once WWE got a hard on over it.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"I miss the real wrestlers! ( Hacksaw Jim duggan, Brett the hitman heart, coco beware, rowdy roddy piper) #Notnopunks"

Hahaha I can't tell if this is kayfabe or legit! Either way, it's hilarious!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

D-Tre said:


> Welcome to 3 years ago Punk.


What does that have to do with anything? Is there some sort of statue of limitations on beating the shit out of a woman that I don't know about?


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

-Mystery- said:


> What does that have to do with anything? Is there some sort of statue of limitations on beating the shit out of a woman that I don't know about?


No but if you still support Stone Cold Steve Austin then you obviously made one


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

> Chris Brown @chrisbrown
> I miss the real wrestlers! ( Hacksaw Jim duggan, Brett the hitman heart, coco beware, rowdy roddy piper) #Notnopunks


heating up


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Majesty said:


> This is why Punk is a hypocrite, as well as wrestling fans that mark out whenever Stone Cold comes out or say "remember Chris Benoit for his career, what he did was OUTSIDE of wrestling we shouldn't hold it against him and still appreciate what he did." Now if I was to say "Let's appreciate Chris Brown as an ARTIST what he did was outside of the stage" I'd get flamed to hell. But Chris Benoit did much worse and gets a bigger benefit of the doubt as well as Stone Cold who pleaded "NO CONTEST" to beating his wife. What kind of planet is this? A planet of hypocrites and sycophants.


Benoit's wrestling career and personal life are separate. 
Brown's music career and personal life are also separate. Brown's music is garbage and that has nothing to do with him being a garbage human being, just a coincidence. 

Punk is not a hypocrite. Punk idolizes Austin, we know that, but the difference between Austin and Brown is, Brown is still a huge douchebag who doesn't seem to regret what he did.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> This is on wwe.com now and it just got a mention live on Smackdown. I wonder if WWE had told Punk to make the video.


How much you wanna bet Chris Brown costs Punk the title at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Like I said, Punk's original intentions are now lost in translation once WWE got a hard on over it.


This. WWE should not have gotten involved.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Like I said, Punk's original intentions are now lost in translation once WWE got a hard on over it.


Of course because WWE are just trying to get some cheap publicity now.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Majesty said:


> No but if you still support Stone Cold Steve Austin then you obviously made one


There's nothing wrong with supporting Austin or even Chris Brown. The problem is the statement of "oh that was 3 years ago" is just stupid as fuck.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Small-Town Stallion said:


> Benoit's wrestling career and personal life are separate.
> Brown's music career and personal life are also separate. Brown's music is garbage and that has nothing to do with him being a garbage human being, just a coincidence.
> 
> Punk is not a hypocrite. Punk idolizes Austin, we know that, *but the difference between Austin and Brown is, Brown is still a huge douchebag who doesn't seem to regret what he did.*



I would love for you to show me where Austin showed remorse for what he did so you can show the difference between them both.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Did he really just misspell Bret Hart's last name? Nice fan that Chris Brown is.

Koko B. Ware I'll give him a pass on.


----------



## MrJohnSherry (Jan 3, 2012)

Apokolips said:


> Who threw the 1st stone?


All Punk said was he would like to curb stomp him, Brown brought up the "personal" things.

I put personal in inverted comma's, because it was lies, Punk has a right to defend himself - just like you are defending a woman beater. And before you throw the SCSA bullshit at me, I am not a SCSA fan, never have been, never will be.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Cm Punk is desperate for attention.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

> Chris Brown @chrisbrown
> I miss the real wrestlers! ( Hacksaw Jim duggan, Brett the hitman heart, coco beware, rowdy roddy piper) #Notnopunks


coco beware
coco beware
coco beware
coco beware
coco beware


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

For entertainment purposes, this shit is hilarious. :lmao


----------



## MrJohnSherry (Jan 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Did he really just misspell Bret Hart's last name? Nice fan that Chris Brown is.


Haha, I tweeted him that


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Did he really just misspell Bret Hart's last name? Nice fan that Chris Brown is.


He didn't misspell anything. Women and woman are the same thing to him, too.

Punk "don't know how to please a women", according to Brown. Something about shriveled steroid dicks.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

"Music lasts forever"

Not your shitty music, Chris.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm sorry what!!??
When did Stone Cold get a pass for beating women? I must be in one of those wrestling mark threads where we condone the stupid shit wrestlers do huh?

CM Punk is an idiot he had good intentions but he went about it like an attention whore. I knew the WWE is thirsty for fame but this just takes the cake.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The vid ain't working for me.


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

oh my days lol, this is seriously not a good move by any means whether punk was told to make the vid by wwe or not, hes gonna get slated and embarrass wrestling on the whole


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

MrWalsh said:


> I'm sorry what!!??
> When did Stone Cold get a pass for beating women? I must be in one of those wrestling mark threads where we condone on stupid shit wrestlers do huh?
> 
> CM Punk is an idiot he had good intentions but he went about it like an attention whore. I knew the WWE is thirsty for fame but this just takes the cake.



As far as I know No one really went hard on Stone Cold for it and it didn't effect his wrestling career as they kept his personal and wrestling life seperate and he didn't have to do it all in the media eye as it was covered for a week at most. 

Hey Sean Penn got a pass for trying to kill Madonna after all.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Majesty said:


> This is why Punk is a hypocrite, as well as wrestling fans that mark out whenever Stone Cold comes out or say "remember Chris Benoit for his career, what he did was OUTSIDE of wrestling we shouldn't hold it against him and still appreciate what he did." Now if I was to say "Let's appreciate Chris Brown as an ARTIST what he did was outside of the stage" I'd get flamed to hell. But Chris Benoit did much worse and gets a bigger benefit of the doubt as well as Stone Cold who pleaded "NO CONTEST" to beating his wife. What kind of planet is this? A planet of hypocrites and sycophants.


You're so desperate that you quote yourself? Anyways, I have to have some say on this as much like Punk, I idolize Austin and Benoit and despise the shit out of Chris Brown.

Explanation and what I think of these three:

Stone Cold: One of the greatest pro wrestling has ever seen.
Chris Benoit: The best wrestler I've ever seen in the ring with the greatest German suplexes and the best submission hold ever.
Chris Brown: An untalented hack that gets teenage girls wet panties over his awful music.

Notice how I never mentioned anything about "woman beater" or "murderer". I hate Brown because his music sucks, not because of the Rihanna thing. I didn't take it seriously when it happened and still don't even care about it.

Good job Punk, go at that pussy ass shit talking cocksucker. He's been irrelevant since 2008 and hopefully it continues to be that way. Hell, I forgot that he even existed until CM Punk put that bitch in his place.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


> I'm sorry what!!??
> When did Stone Cold get a pass for beating women? I must be in one of those wrestling mark threads where we condone on stupid shit wrestlers do huh?
> 
> CM Punk is an idiot he had good intentions but he went about it like an attention whore. I knew the WWE is thirsty for fame but this just takes the cake.


i never said he got a pass? all i said was he can at least admit he was WRONG. chris brown didnt admit to a thing. both are very low on any ladder trust me


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

People bringing up Austin are completely missing the point.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> I was serious in another thread about this whole Chris Brown/CM Punk deal but I guess I can watch and troll a little bit with the Punk/Chris marks about this irrelevant topic.
> 
> Funny thing is Rhianna is probably laughing with Chris once (and if) they see this video as they are back together.


I don't know if I'd find that so much funny as I would sad and pathetic.

Abuse is a serious issue and people often go back to the ones that abused them. If the police were never involved in the first place they would never have "broken up" at all. I really doubt they were ever broken up really--just for the sake of public appearances.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> You're so desperate that you quote yourself? Anyways, I have to have some say on this as much like Punk, I idolize Austin and Benoit and despise the shit out of Chris Brown.
> 
> Explanation and what I think of these three:
> 
> ...


So basically what you're saying you don't care what low down disgusting thing someone does as long as you enjoy them you won't call them out on it but you'll call out someone you don't enjoy?

Do you know how immoral you sound. WRONG iS WRONG no matter who does it. Just cause you idolize someone doesn't give them a pass if they do something. If you're gonna bash someone for doing something bash everyone that's done it. Don't just give people a pass cause "you like them". Say what you will but if I feel as strongly as Punk claims he feels about a situation like this he shouldn't be asking for a match with Austin at wrestlemania bottom line.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

rickyboy123 said:


> oh my days lol, this is seriously not a good move by any means whether punk was told to make the vid by wwe or not, hes gonna get slated and embarrass wrestling on the whole



Why would it embarrass wrestling? He is standing up against a guy that beat a woman. How can that looked at as anything but positive?


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> Why would it embarrass wrestling? He is standing up against a guy that beat a woman. How can that looked at as anything but positive?


punks making wrestlers today look like a joke with that vid, no good will come out of it im tellin you


----------



## Masta-Bassist (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> I'm sorry what!!??
> When did Stone Cold get a pass for beating women? I must be in one of those wrestling mark threads where we condone the stupid shit wrestlers do huh?
> 
> CM Punk is an idiot he had good intentions but he went about it like an attention whore. I knew the WWE is thirsty for fame but this just takes the cake.


I know right? How DARE Cm Punk like another person who has had one account of domestic violence a decade ago and NOT like another person who has an account of domestic violence three years ago and shows zero signs of maturity or guilt! Who the heck does CM Punk think he is!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If this thread continues to turn into shit with the personal insults, I'll be happy to close it the same way I closed the other 3 threads about the same topic.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Some funny tweets I came across.



> who is cm punk? and why is he beefing with my boo.lol





> Really what a loser. The past is in the past! GET OVER IT! You Steroid FREAK





> Wrestling is fake....therefore, CM Punk is fake





> CM Punk gets oiled up and pretends to fight people in front of hundreds of 13-year-olds... cornball





> CM Punk should just sit down and be quiet. @chrisbrown is winning Grammy's and he's running around in tight little shorts.


:lmao Idiots!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

People bringing up Austin realize CM punk is a hypocrite.
Let me find out those rumors about macho man(bless his soul) were true. 

He was a moron to even start this, considering how many woman beaters have also worked for the WWE and even more so for talking about curbstomping a black man(which in case you didn't watch american history X) is a phrase wrapped with racial connotations. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV9Oj-vhLkE

here you go punk marks this your hero


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

rickyboy123 said:


> punks making wrestlers today look like a joke with that vid, no good will come out of it im tellin you


How exactly?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

> Chris Brown @chrisbrown
> I really hope this 15 minutes of fame is paying you for the long run becuz music last forever! *Wrestlers come and go according to ratings!*


:lmao I guess Brown knows something about Punk and the wrestling business.

Anyway, Punk is a huge hypocrite, I don't see what's new here. He's clearly just doing it for cheap attention and didn't say a word about Austin. It doesn't matter if Brown is a piece of shit or not.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Gotdamn lol
Punk is good at making headlines.

I do think its weird how somehow CM Punk is supposed to be Capt Save-A-Hoe now. He's not running to Rhianna's rescue. I don't expect Punk or anyone else to stand up against ALL the women beaters there ever were because the shits impossible. 
I don't care who started it or what its over but he's one guy not an institution. He addressing Chris Brown and nobody else, so the others don't really matter.


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

This is what Punk do.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Chris Brown reading this forum lol he corrected his spelling of Hart's name 

Chris Brown @chrisbrown

Bret "the hitman" Hart! ***** typo

@KREAYSHAWN u got that one! Goldberg was the shit!


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Rock316AE, how this guy has all the green reps that he does...it baffles me. Fucking douchebag. CM Punk could cure cancer and this guy would still hate him


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I am now convinced that if CM Punk cured cancer, people will still find a way to bash him about it.

"Well fuck him, he should have cured it ages ago. Think of all the people that he killed by waiting so long to cure it."


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> How exactly?


just look at the response from chris and rihanna herself, they ripped punk a new one, it will do what wwe intends it to do, get attention, just not the sort of attention they want


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Funny how WWE is doing all this when they used HIS song to promote Tough Enough  With obviously his permission so I'll assume this is all going to lead to something.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Again, people bringing up Austin are missing the point. 

Austin doesn't go out in public and laugh about domestic abuse. Chris Brown, on the other hand, has made light of the situation and it's just ridiculous how out of control his ego has become recently.

$5 says if it's someone else in the company (aside from Cena), the Rock marks in this thread wouldn't even give a damn.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Leechmaster said:


> Again, people bringing up Austin are missing the point.
> 
> *Austin doesn't go out in public and laugh about domestic abuse. Chris Brown, on the other hand, has made light of the situation* and it's just ridiculous how out of control his ego has become recently.
> 
> $5 says if it's someone else in the company (aside from Cena), the Rock marks in this thread wouldn't even give a damn.



How the heck did he do that when for the better part of 2 years he was apologizing for everything he did on every TV station and taking full blame for it? Where was he ever laughing about it or making jokes about it? I would love to see this footage if you have it. Was it when he donated 50% of his salary to the Joyful Heart Foundation for Battered Women last year? 

Some people are saying all this stuff and I get the feeling they followed nothing.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Some funny tweets I came across.
> 
> :lmao Idiots!


What can you expect really, from Chris Brown fans?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Majesty said:


> Funny how WWE is doing all this when they used HIS song to promote Tough Enough  With obviously his permission so I'll assume this is all going to lead to something.


I think it was Chipmunk's song but he was on it. WWE surely is starved for fame though
CM punk is the worst though
You won't catch him ever calling Benoit or Kurt Angle a woman beater


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

rickyboy123 said:


> just look at the response from chris and rihanna herself, they ripped punk a new one, it will do what wwe intends it to do, get attention, just not the sort of attention they want


First of all you just made the Rihanna thing up, she's never said anything through Twitter or any other form of social media. 

And of course Chris Brown took offense to it. Punk said he wanted to curbstomp and then made a video completely ripping him apart.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

Doesn't the fact that Chris Brown's a woman-beater frighten Punk whatsoever? I mean if Chris Brown can beat the hell out of Rihanna without any restraint then just imagine what he could do to Punk, who's even more of a bitch than Rihanna is.

I mean seriously Phil, for the love of whatever's good about your life, please stop it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wait a minute here... You guys are calling Chris Brown scum but you don't don't hold the same resentment with Stone Cold Steve Austin? HYPOCRISY MUCH?


----------



## deanropi (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm no fan of Chris Brown but its not like he made a habit out of it. Not excusing what he did, but it happen like three years ago and he just donated half his income last year to some kind of woman's charity. Let the man move on. As far as not having to pay for what he did, I say there are plenty of other celebrities who didn't get what they deserve. Doesn't make it right but there are plenty of people who need to be punished before Chris Brown.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

I got a challenge for everyone here saying "Stone Cold" has shown more remorse for what he did than Chris Brown did...

Could you please show me a video or a link of Austin Apologizing or donating 50% of his income that he received over a year of wrestling to a womens battered association? 

because Chris brown did. But all of you who say Austin showed more remorse, I would love for you to bring up exactly what he did that showed he was sorry that was more than what Chris did? Cause as far as I know he did nothing and went back to wrestling as usual.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This whole thing is embarrassing now.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Beast


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Along with Chris Brown actions towards women, Punk marks are a disgrace to mankind. The way you protect your hero, _"it's all for the greater good"_ bullshit, you act that nobody has ever, EVER tried to protect women from these type of people. You guys are just, if not a bigger disgrace than what Chris Brown did that night. Disgraceful. The way you attack Chris Brown??? It was a disgrace what he did but fucking hell, did he kill her??? NO and the fact they're back together means Punks video is just fucking pointless. Yes, hitting women is bad. Yes, people should stick up for what is right/wrong but for this incident??? #FuckingPOINTLESS!!!

Just a big publicity stunt so WWE gets some news attention. That is all.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow all of you haters are absolute ignorant assholes. You hate Punk THAT much that you'll bash him when he says something 100% true. You guys can all go ChrisBrown yourselves.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mr Premium said:


> Doesn't the fact that Chris Brown's a woman-beater frighten Punk whatsoever? I mean if Chris Brown can beat the hell out of Rihanna without any restraint then just imagine what he could do to Punk, who's even more of a bitch than Rihanna is.
> 
> I mean seriously Phil, for the love of whatever's good about your life, please stop it.


Please tell me this was some attempt at a joke.


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> First of all you just made the Rihanna thing up, she's never said anything through Twitter or any other form of social media.
> 
> And of course Chris Brown took offense to it. Punk said he wanted to curbstomp and then made a video completely ripping him apart.


perhaps i was wrong about the rihanna one, i thought those were her tweets but say what u want chris brown just made punk look like a fool, was nice talkin to ya


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


> People bringing up Austin realize CM punk is a hypocrite.
> Let me find out those rumors about macho man(bless his soul) were true.
> 
> He was a moron to even start this, considering how many woman beaters have also worked for the WWE and even more so for talking about curbstomping a black man(which in case you didn't watch american history X) is a phrase wrapped with racial connotations.
> ...


Christ, if he said he'd punch him you could warp it to sound racist too purely because he is white and Brown is black, talk about clutching at straws to just take a pop at Punk because you don't like him.

Punk isn't a "hero" for making the video, he is welcome to his opinion, to just make stupid cyber pops because you're upset some people agree with him is sadder than anything he has done. If you don't like CM Punk, that is fine, but to clutch away at those straws to just take a pop at him for addressing a documented woman beater is pointless.

I will ask you again, did Austin express remorse? Because CM Punk's issue in the video is clearly that he doesn't feel that Brown is remorseful for what he did, if Austin has convinced him otherwise in his own personal case maybe thats why he doesn't bash him?

And maybe he is a hypocrite after all, the point is, why do you care so much either way?


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Anybody reading chris brown's Twitter? it's actually quite funny.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Funny people at the start of this pot were like "Who the F is chris brown" and about 15 minutes later we're 13 pages in and the server has crashed twice lol


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Majesty said:


> I got a challenge for everyone here saying "Stone Cold" has shown more remorse for what he did than Chris Brown did...
> 
> Could you please show me a video or a link of Austin Apologizing or donating 50% of his income that he received over a year of wrestling to a womens battered association?
> 
> because Chris brown did. But all of you who say Austin showed more remorse, I would love for you to bring up exactly what he did that showed he was sorry that was more than what Chris did? Cause as far as I know he did nothing and went back to wrestling as usual.


Not a chance mate, CM Punk fans will avoid this subject like the plague.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> Along with Chris Brown actions towards women, Punk marks are a disgrace to mankind. The way you protect your hero, _"it's all for the greater good"_ bullshit, you act that nobody has ever, EVER tried to protect women from these type of people. You guys are just, if not a bigger disgrace than what Chris Brown did that night. Disgraceful. The way you attack Chris Brown??? It was a disgrace what he did but fucking hell, did he kill her??? NO and the fact they're back together means Punks video is just fucking pointless. Yes, hitting women bad. Yes, people should stick up for what is right/wrong but for this incident??? #FuckingPOINTLESS!!!
> 
> Just a big publicity stunt so WWE gets some news attention. That is all.


People who agree with a CM Punk video are now WORSE than a man who beat his girlfriend black and blue?

What the hell are you on?


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

HAHA. this is fucking awesome. punk just straight up wants to beat this guy up and is calling him out for it! he gotz ballz.

pretty funny line about not having a PR guy to tell him what to tweet to.

punk is keeping it REAL, hes like a next warrior!


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

ultimatekrang said:


> HAHA. this is fucking awesome. punk just straight up wants to beat this guy up and is calling him out for it! he gotz ballz.
> 
> pretty funny line about not having a PR guy to tell him what to tweet to.
> 
> punk is keeping it REAL, *hes like a next warrior!*


A Keyboard warrior.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Majesty said:


> I got a challenge for everyone here saying "Stone Cold" has shown more remorse for what he did than Chris Brown did...
> 
> Could you please show me a video or a link of Austin Apologizing or donating 50% of his income that he received over a year of wrestling to a womens battered association?
> 
> because Chris brown did. But all of you who say Austin showed more remorse, I would love for you to bring up exactly what he did that showed he was sorry that was more than what Chris did? Cause as far as I know he did nothing and went back to wrestling as usual.


Source? Genuinelly, do you have a source to back up the point about Brown's earnings.


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

I love what Punk is doing. He can pick a fight with WHOEVER HE WANTS because he can back it up. If he wants to pick fights let him. I love it. It's good publicity for the E.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao. I love how he says he doesn't give a shit about Punk but then fills up his page talking about him.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

At first, this feud seemed legit. But after reading several of CB's recent posts, I just find it sad. Both Punk and Brown should be ashamed of themselves and just move on.

Unfortunately, since WWE's gotten a hold of this, I doubt anyone's gonna let this go any time soon.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The only funny thing about this is it will only show how small Brown's mental capacity is. Punk can embarrass him easily with words and Brown falls right into the trap. Original intention is still lost in translation, though and if Punk is smart, he should just ignore it from here on out.

Oh and it's now on the front page of TMZ. Mission accomplished WWE. Ugh.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

whoah! First off why is Punk even involved with Chris Brown? After his god awful mic performances the last few weeks maybe he should focus more on that. Second Punk needs to talk to SCSA about his abusive problems as well and third why the hell bring up something from 4 years ago? Punk needs to get a life


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Let's play the CM Punk attention whore game.
He gets to pick a random black man on twitter and say he wants to curbstomp them. How many celebrities do you think he'll tweet after the WWE realizes they are getting mainstream media attention?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i never liked chris brown. he's a cowardly sack of shit


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

Well this blew up quickly! I would pay to see an mma fight between these two. All 10 seconds of it.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> At first, this feud seemed legit. But after reading several of CB's recent posts, I just find it sad. Both Punk and Brown should be ashamed of themselves and just move on.
> 
> *Unfortunately, since WWE's gotten a hold of this, I doubt anyone's gonna let this go any time soon*.


Of course they wont it's cheap publicity. But the whole thing is embarrassing.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

I really hope this 15 minutes of fame is paying you for the long run becuz music last forever! Wrestlers come and go according to ratings! - Chris Brown

lmao


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> Source? Genuinelly, do you have a source to back up the point about Brown's earnings.


Won't be too hard to find, I saw it on a website not too long ago that was following it but if you go to google and type in Chris Brown donating to the Joyful heart it should come up. Media didn't make a big deal about it though. I have NO CLUE why.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

This is pointless. Chris Brown is a king at arguing over the Internet.

http://www.somethingawful.com/d/news/how-win-any.php


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Steve Austin didn't publicly accuse Punk of being on drugs. Brown did. He references at the start of the video why he is making it in the first place.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

"#Notnopunks" now trending worldwide. Basically Chris Brown marks are thinking they know wrestling.


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

superuser1 said:


> I really hope this 15 minutes of fame is paying you for the long run becuz music last forever! Wrestlers come and go according to ratings! - Chris Brown
> 
> lmao


lol done


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

15 minutes of fame for the WWE mission accomplished


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

lol #notnopunks is the number one trend on twitter lol!!!!

Chris Brown @chrisbrown

Number one trend! IM DONE!


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Apokolips said:


> A Keyboard warrior.


why?
punk does real fighting training... i dont give a shit about the specifics but hes a big mma fan to obviously, why wouldnt he love the idea of having a real fight with this guy?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> "#Notnopunks" now trending worldwide. Basically Chris Brown marks are thinking they know wrestling.


I'd rather trust TeamBreezy than the CeNation.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

I love how all the Punk haters are talking about how Punk hasn't said anything to Austin. Has he? I guess all of you guys know. I guess all of you guys have been there every time Punk and Austin have spoken in person. Punk very well could have had said something to Austin in the past, but this thing isn't about Austin is it? It's about Punk and Brown.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's no surprise that Chris Brown and Chris Brown fans are incredibly ignorant and blind. On the other hand, this just proves that WWE will do whatever it takes to get attention from mainstream. They are more desperate for mainstream attention than getting wrestlers over which is really disturbing.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

they going in on CM punk on twitter right now 
I can't


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

MrJohnSherry said:


> Haha, I tweeted him that





HockeyGoalieEh said:


> This is pointless. Chris Brown is a king at arguing over the Internet.
> 
> http://www.somethingawful.com/d/news/how-win-any.php


This article is amazing.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Majesty said:


> lol #notnopunks is the number one trend on twitter lol!!!!


...what's so funny? 

It's truly alarming how many of the people behind the hashtag "notnopunks" are women. :no:


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Lol @ the comments on #notnopunk. Spot on.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Small-Town Stallion said:


> I love how all the Punk haters are talking about how Punk hasn't said anything to Austin. Has he? I guess all of you guys know. I guess all of you guys have been there every time Punk and Austin have spoken in person. Punk very well could have had said something to Austin in the past, but this thing isn't about Austin is it? It's about Punk and Brown.



Given how punk wanted to take it to twitter and have all this publicity you would think that going after Austin would do the same... however Austin is someone he wants to wrestle so....


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

I lol'd at #notnopunks


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Chris Brown is having #notnopunks T-shirts made lol wow if this isn't a work it's just funny and amazing, Punk found a bigger troll than him  

Chris Brown @chrisbrown

We got them #Notnopunks tshirts on deck! Ask @TwonABMG and @Bighoodboss for yall sizes! Lol



This is GOLDEN!!!


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

there goes cmpunks chance of ever becoming popular outside wwe lol


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

> I Agree that CM Punk is right about Chris Brown.But why are U involved? For Publicity?Punk talks a good Game. But for What? More Twitter ...


- Kurt Angle @RealKurtAngle


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> It's no surprise that Chris Brown and Chris Brown fans are incredibly ignorant and blind. On the other hand, this just proves that WWE will do whatever it takes to get attention from mainstream. They are more desperate for mainstream attention than getting wrestlers over which is really disturbing.


It's crazy bush league of them.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Majesty said:


> So basically what you're saying you don't care what low down disgusting thing someone does as long as you enjoy them you won't call them out on it but you'll call out someone you don't enjoy?
> 
> Do you know how immoral you sound. WRONG iS WRONG no matter who does it. Just cause you idolize someone doesn't give them a pass if they do something. If you're gonna bash someone for doing something bash everyone that's done it. Don't just give people a pass cause "you like them". Say what you will but if I feel as strongly as Punk claims he feels about a situation like this he shouldn't be asking for a match with Austin at wrestlemania bottom line.


Except I never said I hate Chris Brown because of the Rihanna accident. And quite frankly, there's nothing I care about less than "morals". I'm just myself, I don't follow any "morals", I just follow what I feel like. And I have always hated Chris Brown from the get go, back in 2005. Hated his music, and the Rihanna beating only made it better because now the public hated him too, which means he would become irrelevant fast and guess what, it happened! Just like that autotune, talentless buddy of his, T-Pain has gone into obscurity and is no longer headlining every hook on the radio, not that I listen to it any.

When it comes to Austin, I don't make a big deal over the Debra thing because he was clearly going through a dark time. He's grown past that and has probably admitted that he made a mistake that he's yet to repeat a decade later. On Benoit, he was just a troubled man who's brain was damaged beyond cure. And I'm still not totally sold on the story that he did that horrible thing. But that's a topic for another day and if he is guilty of the murders, that doesn't make his wrestling any less good and I will continue to pass his name to the future generation of wrestling fans that ask me anything. As for Chris Brown, he's made horrible music for years and the beating only added fuel to the fire, which I wont use cause that's not what I'm about. I let others whine about him being a woman beater, I'll call him out on his awful music. Plus, he's still a complete whiny douchebag obsessed with his "haters".

Why would Punk oppose a match with Austin because of something he did a decade ago and grown past? Brown did it three years ago and still has an awful attitude which suggests he hasn't changed anything.

EDIT: The way they keep bringing it up on Smackdown is making it an obvious work.


----------



## MrJohnSherry (Jan 3, 2012)

Striker said:


> This article is amazing.


This a dig at me or something? I just wanted to point out how someone who was saying they were such a big fan doesn't know how to spell one of the biggest legends in the buisness name. 

Not to mention Koko B.Ware's name.

But whatevs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's great. I love Punk for this. Miranda Lambert was doing this a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> What is so funny *and by that I mean disgusting* is how many women are quick to come to Chris Brown's defense. Pathetic trash is what they are.*


As a guy, I always find it curious at best and mostly rather awful how many women come to Brown's defense all the time.

EDIT: Just said this in the ChatBox a minute ago. "[21-02, 18:35] DesolationRow Punk realized he had to create some controversy to get people talking about his feud with Jericho at WM in the shadow of the really big matches, lol. 

probably right Deso"


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Chris Brown - THE ROCK #Notnopunks

He did it for da Rok!!!!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

OMG I can't take this shit, it's too funny. It's a damn twitter war on someone who shouldn't have talked in the first place and someone who won't acknowledge the fact that the other one said he would kick his ass. Jericho needs to get involved.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

CM Punk getting publicity. I applaud you Punk.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Kazz said:


> - Kurt Angle @RealKurtAngle


Exactly, Angle is a smart man. 

And they just said it on SD BTW.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

MrJohnSherry said:


> This a dig at me or something? I just wanted to point out how someone who was saying they were such a big fan doesn't know how to spell one of the biggest legends in the buisness name.
> 
> Not to mention Koko B.Ware's name.
> 
> But whatevs.


Quoted you on accident, sorry.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

what a fucking stupid world we live in where people actually defend a fucking woman beater.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Kazz said:


> - Kurt Angle @RealKurtAngle


Come on Kurt you too, you smacked a girl up too
these wrestlers man these wrestlers

CM Punk getting publicity the wrong way #NotNoPunks


----------



## MrJohnSherry (Jan 3, 2012)

Striker said:


> Quoted you on accident, sorry.


No problem man, just thought you were trying to suggest I was stereotypically trying to win the internetz, when I was just trying to make an observation


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Well played Kurt Angle. Nothing about protecting women or Brown being a bastard. Just some publicity.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Chris Brown:


> THE ROCK #Notnopunks


:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Notnopunks? Am I missing something, what does it mean?


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

PJ Awesome said:


> what a fucking stupid world we live in where people actually defend a fucking woman beater.


No one is defending a wife beater just exposing some double standards.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I am absolutely disgusted that CM Punk is mentioning Wrestlemania with this. You do not use a domestic abuse case to promote an angle of some sort. What he said was correct, but this 'let's get in the ring' talk is truly sickening. I hope he drops it, sharpish.


rickyboy123 said:


> there goes cmpunks chance of ever becoming popular outside wwe lol


Yeah, calling out a woman basher. There goes his chances of ever being liked...

Chris Brown fans are almost as stupid as Chris Brown.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Except I never said I hate Chris Brown because of the Rihanna accident. And quite frankly, there's nothing I care about less than "morals". I'm just myself, I don't follow any "morals", I just follow what I feel like. And I have always hated Chris Brown from the get go, back in 2005. Hated his music, and the Rihanna beating only made it better because now the public hated him too, which means he would become irrelevant fast and guess what, it happened! Just like that autotune, talentless buddy of his, T-Pain has gone into obscurity and is no longer headlining every hook on the radio, not that I listen to it any.
> 
> When it comes to Austin, I don't make a big deal over the Debra thing because he was clearly going through a dark time. He's grown past that and has probably admitted that he made a mistake that he's yet to repeat a decade later. On Benoit, he was just a troubled man who's brain was damaged beyond cure. And I'm still not totally sold on the story that he did that horrible thing. But that's a topic for another day and if he is guilty of the murders, that doesn't make his wrestling any less good and I will continue to pass his name to the future generation of wrestling fans that ask me anything. As for Chris Brown, he's made horrible music for years and the beating only added fuel to the fire, which I wont use cause that's not what I'm about. I let others whine about him being a woman beater, I'll call him out on his awful music. Plus, he's still a complete whiny douchebag obsessed with his "haters".
> 
> ...


Thing is no one held it against Austin either the year he did it or after. People still beloved him. 

Personally me, I am all for not hitting women and not doing that. But I'm also for trying to make ammends for the mistakes we made and growing as a person. The fact is he has shown remorse for the things he's done, he still can be an angry guy but he hasn't taken it out on any woman since then. The kid grew up watching his father beat his mother every other day you think that doesn't leave a mark in his head? And how do you know exactly how hard it hit him to come to grips with what he did? Everyone got an opinion like with Austin you said it was a dark time in his life with benoit it was this and that. But Chris will never get the benefit of the doubt when you could argue that what he did probably hit him harder than it could have hit any of us sitting there judging them.


Imagine growing up watching your father beat your mother, telling yourself you'll never grow up to be that guy, making that one mistake and it tearing you up inside, having the whole world turn against you, then trying to make ammends for what you did, and donating half the money you made to a womans charity for beaten women, and being on the verge of coming back..and then people still wanna bring that up. 

You'd be angry too. Fact is we ALL have sins or things we've done that are sensitive subjects that when people bring up we have a tendency to snap, it's what makes us human. As long as he still takes his anger management classes and never has another issue with a woman that ends violently I'll say he's growing. So far he HAS shown that with a few hiccups here and there but he seemed to be doing just fine, until, once again, people want to bring up his past. Why do you think he isn't gonna do any interviews this year? He wants people to focus on his music instead and wants to work on himself personally without the media interfering. 

And then THIS happens. Tell me how tired of it you'd be by that point if you were him.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Maybe John Cena will help CM Punk win this twitter war and the WWE can gain even more publicity


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't think anyone here is supporting Chris Brown over Punk here.

Hell, I agree with Punk.

But, just because he's "replying" to Chris Brown because Brown accused him of Steroids doesn't mean it's not hypocritical that he loves Stone Cold Steve Austin. Who also has beaten a woman.

I'm sure he would never call him a coward. Would he?

You guys call Rock and Cena fans sensitive yet cry like babies when pointing out obvious hypocrisy.

Does it really matter? CM Punk _is_ a hypocrite. Who cares? So is damn near everyone.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

punk marks should get "WomanBeater" to trend worldwide


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

Apokolips said:


> No one is defending a wife beater just exposing some double standards.


Exactly.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Starting to understand how some of you can stand up for chris brown. You've simply never had a woman.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ROCK IS A WOMAN BEATER PROOF





BTW


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

greendayedgehead said:


> I am absolutely disgusted that CM Punk is mentioning Wrestlemania with this. You do not use a domestic abuse case to promote an angle of some sort. What he said was correct, but this 'let's get in the ring' talk is truly sickening. I hope he drops it, sharpish.
> 
> Yeah, calling out a woman basher. There goes his chances of ever being liked...
> 
> Chris Brown fans are almost as stupid as Chris Brown.


Pretty much. If they're smart, they'll never mention this again....but they aren't smart at all.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Kurt Angle Tweet

Kurt Angle @RealKurtAngle

Reply
Retweet
Favorite
· Open

Why Does Every Person that interviews You, Wants to talk about only the negative things You Do, and not positive? This World is nutz!*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

PJ Awesome said:


> Starting to understand how some of you can stand up for chris brown. You've simply never had a woman.


Stop saying things I agree with, I can only rep you once every once and awhile :side:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Who's to say CM Punk says Austin beating his wife was okay? I've never heard that from Punk. He's an Austin fan but that doesn't mean he condones everything Austin has done.

And why would Punk mention Austin when this was directed at Chris Brown? Should Punk now just call out everyone that beats their wife? He only responded with the video because of Brown's comment about him taking steroids.

Of course, haters gonna hate.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

CM Punk is attention whore. He wanted to go the whole "get chris brown in the ring with me for wrestlemania" like he also did with idol woman beater Stone Cold.
Hes a hypocrite
I mean hes doing from what Iv'e seen I hope this coming from a good place but come on now you see the WWE covering this like fame whores.

The WWE is dumb as shit though if they mention this during smackdown tapings wouldn't this come off kinda late on TV?


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Small-Town Stallion said:


> Stop saying things I agree with, I can only rep you once every once and awhile :side:


Lol repped for repping


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Wait... Punk not making a video calling out Austin, Benoit etc. makes him a hypocrite? I fail to grasp this.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Obis said:


> Who's to say CM Punk says Austin beating his wife was okay? I've never heard that from Punk. He's an Austin fan but that doesn't mean he condones everything Austin has done.
> 
> And why would Punk mention Austin when this was directed at Chris Brown? Should Punk now just call out everyone that beats their wife? He only responded with the video because of Brown's comment about him taking steroids.
> 
> Of course, haters gonna hate.


CM Punk started it by the way. What Chris said was in response to what CM Punk had been saying about him and making jabs at him about.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

It's as simple as this:

CM Punk is one to talk, considering he supports Wife Beater 3:16 Gimme a Hell Yeah if you like beating the snot out of big boobed blonds.

Chris Brown is a volatile moron, but at the same time, he served his community service, donated to charity, suffer sales drops, public scrutiny and more. Yeah, he still makes hits but he'll forever be known for that incident with Rihanna. ANd i don't care if Rihanna hit him first (it's well known that island women are very VERY aggressive), he should have just restrained her. But who are we to judge? Ya'll are hating on him yet the entire IWC idolizes a man who beats women himself in Stone Cold Steve Austin. 

Overall though this is hilarous cause both are just trying to milk this for all it's worth.

LMFAO at THE ROCK #NotNoPunks

Funny how a top celeb hasn't mentioned John Cena yet. Really though I did find that funny.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Pretty much. If they're smart, they'll never mention this again....but they aren't smart at all.


This needs to be Benoit'd immediately. No chance because tey trendin worldide on teh tweetzes! and Chris Brown's fans are mindless drones that will never stop talking about this.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

this is hilarious. so the guy basicly gets #notnopunks trending worldwide and avoids any mention of a real fight???

has a shoot fight EVER happened after someone called someone else out? guys ALWAYS pussy out of it.


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> I am absolutely disgusted that CM Punk is mentioning Wrestlemania with this. You do not use a domestic abuse case to promote an angle of some sort. What he said was correct, but this 'let's get in the ring' talk is truly sickening. I hope he drops it, sharpish.
> 
> Yeah, calling out a woman basher. There goes his chances of ever being liked...
> 
> Chris Brown fans are almost as stupid as Chris Brown.


being like and being popular outside wwe are two very different things, guess that makes you slightly dumber than myself and im no fan of chris brown


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

Wasn't SCSA under the influence when he beat Debra? I don't think Chris Turd was.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

greendayedgehead said:


> This needs to be Benoit'd immediately. No chance because tey trendin worldide on teh tweetzes! and Chris Brown's fans are mindless drones that will never stop talking about this.



same can be said about CM Punk fans too  

See logic that doesn't agree with another persons opinion but still logically makes sense doesn't make people "mindless drones" just cause their opinion isn't yours. Is Kurt Angle a mindless CBreezy Drone for posting this about the situation and Chris brown

*Kurt Angle @RealKurtAngle

Reply
Retweet
Favorite
· Open

Why Does Every Person that interviews You, Wants to talk about only the negative things You Do, and not positive? This World is nutz!*


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Obliviously people have a hard time reading, CM Punk started all this shit he threw the 1st stone, It's a stupid publicity stunt that benefits no one, Now Punk's talking about a Mania match with the guy, Is this what Wrestling and it's fans have become.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

This was kinda genius, low, but genius. Its wrestlemania season and people are talking about wrestling. Vince proved years ago he didn't give a damn HOW they got promotion as long as they got promotion. 

This whole CM Punk/Chris Brown thing is genius. Whether Vinnie Mac orchestrated it or not. Punk got people talking about HIM, not Rock, not Cena, HIM. 

If Chris Brown, who probably has more money than Punk and a schedule just as harsh has time to argue with the fucking WWE champion on twitter that's good shit. 

TMZ, WWE and anyone else who picks it up will definitely mention that CM Punk is the WWE Champion and WM is April 1st in Miami. That's what they wanted.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Obis said:


> Who's to say CM Punk says Austin beating his wife was okay? I've never heard that from Punk. He's an Austin fan but that doesn't mean he condones everything Austin has done.
> 
> And why would Punk mention Austin when this was directed at Chris Brown? Should Punk now just call out everyone that beats their wife? He only responded with the video because of Brown's comment about him taking steroids.
> 
> Of course, haters gonna hate.


because he doesnt want to beat up austin, he wants to beat up chris brown. what is so hard to grasp about this?


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Apokolips said:


> Obliviously people have a hard time reading, CM Punk started all this shit he threw the 1st stone, It's a stupid publicity stunt that benefits no one, Now Punk's talking about a Mania match with the guy, Is this what Wrestling and it's fans have become.


John Cena meet Kevin Federline


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Majesty said:


> CM Punk started it by the way. What Chris said was in response to what CM Punk had been saying about him and making jabs at him about.


I haven't been following this, but my point still stands that Punk doesn't need to mention every wife beater. And he doesn't support Austin for being a wife beater, he supports him for being one of the best wrestler of all time and that's why he's a fan. How this turned from Chris Brown to Austin is a laughable attempt by some to try and cover up what the real issue between the two is (assuming it's "real" at all).

Punk starting it though is immature on his part. No need to start internet drama, but that's a whole other issue entirely.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Chris Brown is now officially a pussy , no i'm not a keyboard warrior or anything , but i'm just calling it as it is 

a guy challenges you for a fight , you go talk about his cock , then you have all your fangirls trash him online for you .. need i say more ? oh wait i do need , he is a WOMAN BEATER .. how can anyone defend that dipshit ?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

What I find the most hilarious is how these little teenage girl Chris Brown fans think he can whip Punk's ass.

:lmao :lmao

I can recall one of them saying, "Wrestling is fake, so why do people think CM Punk can beat up Chris Brown?" :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nick Logan said:


> Wasn't SCSA under the influence when he beat Debra? I don't think Chris Turd was.


 Getting your shit kicked in, drunk or not, is still getting your shit kicked in. They're both in the same boat in that regard.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Nick Logan said:


> Wasn't SCSA under the influence when he beat Debra? I don't think Chris Turd was.


What the hell is wrong with these people lol you saying it's okay to smack a bitch as long as your under the influence. Do everyone a favor and don't breed there's enough idiots in the world as it is.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

CM Punk just got 100k more followers then he had yesterday. Every little step towards the relevance warrants the WWE to push him.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I would pay to see Punk whip Browns ass. It would be funny to watch.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL at this tweet;



> CM Punk is just confused. The woman-punching Chris he's facing at WrestleMania is Jericho, not Brown.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Apokolips said:


> What the hell is wrong with these people lol you saying it's okay to smack a bitch as long as your under the influence. Do everyone a favor and don't breed there's enough idiots in the world as it is.


lol at the people defending Stone Cold  yet they say Chris Brown's fans are idiots that are blinded by their idol


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I think this sums up why CM Punk is terrible


----------



## Masta-Bassist (Jun 25, 2007)

Funny, reading Browns twitter page, damn he sounds like he has serious mental problems. Like Iron Sheik mental problems. Half his stuff doesn't make proper sense at all. And on top of that, he's got the mind of a 5 year old child who can't have his way.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Obviously Brown has no idea who Punk is, the steroid remark proves that. Browns been whipping on women so long he thinks hes tough, I would love to see Punk show him otherwise.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> CM Punk is just confused. The woman-punching Chris he's facing at WrestleMania is Jericho, not Brown.


Burn


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Didn't Chris Jericho get applause backstage for punching a woman and the other wrestlers and Vince himself were patting him on the back and making jokes about it?


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


> I think this sums up why CM Punk is terrible


hehe its funny cuz its pretty much true


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Was that video directed at SCSA or Chris Brown? And more importantly, does it make a difference?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Majesty said:


> Thing is no one held it against Austin either the year he did it or after. People still beloved him.
> 
> Personally me, I am all for not hitting women and not doing that. But I'm also for trying to make ammends for the mistakes we made and growing as a person. The fact is he has shown remorse for the things he's done, he still can be an angry guy but he hasn't taken it out on any woman since then. The kid grew up watching his father beat his mother every other day you think that doesn't leave a mark in his head? And how do you know exactly how hard it hit him to come to grips with what he did? Everyone got an opinion like with Austin you said it was a dark time in his life with benoit it was this and that. But Chris will never get the benefit of the doubt when you could argue that what he did probably hit him harder than it could have hit any of us sitting there judging them.
> 
> ...


At least Austin had enough talent to get people to like him after that accident, so I can understand that.

As for Brown, I'm not judging him unless you count calling him a douche "judging". Tell me where in either of my post did I say that he's a disgrace or something like that because of the Rihanna beating? The only reason I despise him is because he makes awful music, end of. 

And as for me, although I grew up as a sensitive person, in the last couple of years I've shaken it all off and become a complete 180 of my former (terrible) self. I'm a lot more self-centered and insensitive, but also a lot smarter and mature. I doubt anything could really hit me in a "touchy" way. It's pretty much impossible to offend me with words at this point and I'm glad it's this way because life has become so much more enjoyable with insensitivity.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

The #Notnopunk trend isn't even trending anymore. I read the comments related to the trend and 90% of it was people saying how much of an uneducated jackass that Chris Brown is.

Punk haters, you look like dumbasses, once again.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


>


^^^^^^


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> LOL at this tweet;


Lmao.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Chris Brown @chrisbrown

Reply
Retweet
Favorite
· Open

“@Symbolic_1: Didnt CM Punk start wit @chrisbrown first tho?” : they need ratings bruh! I'm generous!*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao that video is fucking awesome.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hahahahaha, and now, CM Punk is trending. Eat it, Punk haters!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

> Shooter McGavin @ShooterMcGavin_
> If CM Punk faces Chris Brown in a wrestling match, will Chris make Punk wear woman's attire so he feels comfortable when he hits him?


:lmao


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Chris Brown is acting like a child


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I love how someone tweeted that Brown is naming all the wrestlers he thinks are better than Punk but if Punk fought Brown they would probably cheer Punk on to whip his ass.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

The whole thing needs to be dropped asap im sick of wrestling's name being dragged threw the mud.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Hold the fuck on.






Then again she did kick his ass.

http://youtu.be/1XoREodDhJI?t=54s


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Maybe Chris Brown could dance his way out of the ring for a ten count.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Times like these are when I'm sheepish to say that I still follow wrestling :lmao
No one wins. Brown is still stuck on stupid and WWE are desperate to get any type of mainstream attention even when it's at the expense of genuinely shedding a light on domestic violence. Insincerity all the way around.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Another thing funny about this is all the Chris Brown fans saying that this is CM Punk's first time trending on Twitter. :lmao :lmao

To be honest, Punk might have more fans worldwide than Brown.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

LMAO this video is now on worldstarhiphop.com..


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I guess it doesn't matter who's right or who's wrong. It got the job done: Punk gained 100,000 new Twitter followers and the ratings will no doubt go up on Monday. Public beefs always seem to be publicity stunts to heighten popularity and increase ratings. That's sad. For a second there, I thought this was legit.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Times like these are when I'm sheepish to say that I still follow wrestling :lmao
> No one wins. Brown is still stuck on stupid and WWE are desperate to get any type of mainstream attention even when it's at the expense of genuinely shedding a light on domestic violence. Insincerity all the way around.


So much second hand embarrassment from this company :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Punk would fucking DESTROY Chris "the bitch" Brown. Brown is pathetic, and his music sucks ass.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Another thing funny about this is all the Chris Brown fans saying that this is CM Punk's first time trending on Twitter. :lmao :lmao
> 
> *To be honest, Punk might have more fans worldwide than Brown.*


I wouldn't have thought so to be honest.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wow some of the posts in this thread beggar belief. OK lets start with the fact CM Punk is hypocrite for not having a go at SCSA. So every time you criticize someone for something you have to mention EVERYONE who has ever done it or your a hypocrite? So if I slag someone off for cheating on their wife in comment I have to mention everyone else who has done the same thing? Maybe he has spoken to Austin privately.

Another thing is Chris Brown is a childish little twat who throws hissy fits on twitter. How you can defend that loser is beyond me.

And lastly Chris Brown said CM Punk was on steroids! You can tell straight away that Brown is fucking stupid just from that because *CM PUNK IS STRAIGHT EDGE!* So till Chris Brown comes back with an insult that is true he should shut the fuck up! If someone is saying something that is not true he has every right to defend himself!


What Punk said was true Chris Brown beat a woman but what Brown said was a lie. Therefore Punk has every right to make the video and own that vile bastard Chris Brown!


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

notorious_187 said:


> Another thing funny about this is all the Chris Brown fans saying that this is CM Punk's first time trending on Twitter. :lmao :lmao
> 
> To be honest, Punk might have more fans worldwide than Brown.


You obviously haven't seen what a worldwide phenomenon fan base Chris Brown has. I think Chris Brown world wide may be one of the most famous celebrities out there right now. If CM Punk had half of that I'm sure he wouldn't need to do stuff like this 

Honestly I don't think it would be that big a deal if Punk didn't bring it up on twitter, have WWE send it world wide on their website and Smackdown and Challenge Chris Brown to wrestlemania.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Fuck this, why are there 25 pages on this bullshit.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This entire situation is fucking embarrassing and everyone involved looks stupid for different reasons. WWE.com acknowledging it as well as Booker and Cole on SmackDown makes me believe they don't want this to end either. I really hope Punk's video was just him saying his peace and dropping the entire subject. He's so much better than this high-school nonsense, or at least I hope he is.


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Times like these are when I'm sheepish to say that I still follow wrestling :lmao
> No one wins. Brown is still stuck on stupid and WWE are desperate to get any type of mainstream attention even when it's at the expense of genuinely shedding a light on domestic violence. Insincerity all the way around.


pretty much, the shocking thing is wwe actually think this is good for buisness, all its gonna do is make wwe look like a shell of what it once was, wwe aint goin mainstream any time soon and the whole thing is pretty darn embarrassing to say the least


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> *What I find the most hilarious is how these little teenage girl Chris Brown fans think he can whip Punk's ass.*
> 
> :lmao :lmao
> 
> I can recall one of them saying, "Wrestling is fake, so why do people think CM Punk can beat up Chris Brown?" :lmao :lmao


What's even more hilarious is he'd actually whoop Punk's ass if he wants to.

I mean even you and I could whip his skinny ass if we wanted.

I don't even care much about Chris Brown or anything he does, but it's not like beating the hell out of Punk is such a hard task to accomplish.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Punk is an awesome troll


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> This entire situation is fucking embarrassing and everyone involved looks stupid for different reasons. WWE.com acknowledging it as well as Booker and Cole on SmackDown makes me believe they don't want this to end either. I really hope Punk's video was just him saying his peace and dropping the entire subject. He's so much better than this high-school nonsense, or at least I hope he is.


if that was the case he wouldn't be trying to hype a wrestlemania confrontation with Chris Brown.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

The Absolute said:


> I guess it doesn't matter who's right or who's wrong. It got the job done: *Punk gained 100,000 new Twitter followers* and the ratings will no doubt go up on Monday. Public beefs always seem to be publicity stunts to heighten popularity and increase ratings. That's sad. For a second there, I thought this was legit.


Seriously? LOL


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Another thing is Chris Brown is a childish little twat who throws hissy fits on twitter. *How you can defend that loser is beyond me.[/B*


*

Not ONE person has defended Chris Brown on here tonight, I wish people would listen.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Mr Premium said:


> What's even more hilarious is he'd actually whoop Punk's ass if he wants to.
> 
> I mean even you and I could whip his skinny ass if we wanted.
> 
> I don't even care much about Chris Brown or anything he does, but it's not like beating the hell out of Punk is such a hard task to accomplish.


I'd love to see you try.

I already know I wouldn't be able to whip Punk's ass.

And btw for future reference, just because someone's skinny doesn't mean they can't fight.


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

i call bullshit on punk gaining 100k followers, a checked about a week ago he had around 630k, about an hour ago he had 655, now he has around 660, unless im missing something?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Fact. Looking on Twitter and there's a not a single person I've seen on Chris Brown's side that doesn't have something like I Love Chris Brown or #TeamBreezy in their Twitter bio. Meaning, the only people taking up for Chris are his fans.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Carcass said:


> Seriously? LOL


Yeah. He jumped from 500,000 to over 600,000. I guess he was just trolling for some attention.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk didn't gain 100k new followers lol.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Apokolips said:


> Not ONE person has defended Chris Brown on here tonight, I wish people would listen.


I know it's hypocritical, but the fact remains that Stone Cold is awesome and Brown is a douchebag. Sorry. Browns fans are mostly little girls and Austin has a much bigger following of all ages.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

http://twittercounter.com/CMPunk 

He has gained 7,725 followers since yesterday not 100,000.




rickyboy123 said:


> i call bullshit on punk gaining 100k followers, a checked about a week ago he had around 630k, about an hour ago he had 655, now he has around 660, unless im missing something?


See above  You are totally correct.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL Punk marks getting worked up. He started this whole sham so Chris Brown, in my opinion, is entitled to say whatever the fuck he wants to say. Not defended him but it's the fucking truth, like it or not.

Holla!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Apokolips said:


> Not ONE person has defended Chris Brown on here tonight, I wish people would listen.


Saying that CM Punk is hypocrite for responding to Chris Brown lies is defending that cunt in my book. And before you say he threw the first stone. What Punk said was true what Brown said was a lie so Punk has every right to make the video. If Chris does not like people bringing up what he did maybe he should not have done it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The marks are in full force tonight. Now I wish Rihanna would of headbutted the fuck out of him that night with that big ass forehead she has. That would of changed everything.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Headliner said:


> The marks are in full force tonight. Now I wish Rihanna would of headbutted the fuck out of him that night with that big ass forehead she has. That would of changed everything.


:lmao


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Yeah. He jumped from 500,000 to over 600,000. I guess he was just trolling for some attention.


Don't mean shit thou until those extra 100,000 tune in to the show lol this whole Twitter culture baffles me.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Mr Premium said:


> What's even more hilarious is he'd actually whoop Punk's ass if he wants to.
> 
> I mean even you and I could whip his skinny ass if we wanted.
> 
> I don't even care much about Chris Brown or anything he does, but it's not like beating the hell out of Punk is such a hard task to accomplish.



LMFAO you wish. That's the thing with you wrestling haters. "LOLOLOLOLOL WRASSLING FAEK" is what you guys cry and scream, but you don't realize that these wrestlers are extremely talented and could put any normal person in a hospital in a matter of seconds. It's asinine to think Brown could even come close to "whoop" Punk's ass. Im willing to bet money that even Santino, or a diva, would maul that prick Chris Brown down to the ground.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Wrestling fans questioning male on female violence is kind of silly to me
Wrestling shows have had plenty of that shit on and no one ever bats and eye.

OBV "but it's fake" excuse still its sending the message that men hitting women is okay.

Back to watching Austin beat the shit out of lita with a steel chair for me!!!!!


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

LOL @ the Punk haters twisting it around to make Punk look stupid and then for I don't know, 98% of normal people on Twitter to come out and support Punk, gain 100,000 followers. Standing up for something that you believe in is not trolling.

You so called "Rock marks" It makes me sick at times that you are "Rock marks" You're all fucking disgusting people who need to go away because we don't want you here. Fuck off.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

She does have a mighty forehead, that one.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

TheF1BOB said:


> LOL Punk marks getting worked up. He started this whole sham so Chris Brown, in my opinion, is entitled to say whatever the fuck he wants to say. Not defended him but it's the fucking truth, like it or not.
> 
> Holla!


Yes you have a point but what CM Punk said was all truth, what Brown said was a lie so therefore Punk has a right to defend himself.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Majesty said:


> if that was the case he wouldn't be trying to hype a wrestlemania confrontation with Chris Brown.


I don't think that was his intention at all, tbh. I think he was just venting and was trying to hype Mania itself as opposed to anything with Brown. 


I was just reading all of Iron Sheik's tweets, and they made me laugh and all (as usual), but then I thought: Didn't he hospitalize a woman?


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I don't think that was his intention at all, tbh. I think he was just venting and was trying to hype Mania itself as opposed to anything with Brown.
> 
> 
> I was just reading all of Iron Sheik's tweets, and they made me laugh and all (as usual), but then I thought: Didn't he hospitalize a woman?


Yeah he did and he joked about it with Marty Janetty.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Since Chris Brown likes fighting women:

Kharma vs Chris Brown at WM 28

As they say Kharma can be a bitch!


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

whitty982000 said:


> LOL @ the Punk haters twisting it around to make Punk look stupid and then for I don't know, 98% of normal people on Twitter to come out and support Punk, gain 100,000 followers. Standing up for something that you believe in is not trolling.
> 
> You so called "Rock marks" It makes me sick at times that you are "Rock marks" You're all fucking disgusting people who need to go away because we don't want you here. Fuck off.


is it somebodys time of the month? fact remains punk did not garner 100k followers tho


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Since Chris Brown likes fighting women:
> 
> Kharma vs Chris Brown at WM 28
> 
> As they say Kharma can be a bitch!


I think you have just made post of the year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Since Chris Brown likes fighting women:
> 
> Kharma vs Chris Brown at WM 28
> 
> As they say Kharma can be a bitch!


Kharma & Beth would whip Brown's ass.

He better stick to the Kelly Kelly & Bella Twins.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> He better stick to the Kelly Kelly & Bella Twins.


He will need to watch out for that roll-up pin though!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Defend himself from what? awww someone joked about him being on steroids after he threatened to curbstomp someone awww poor little CM Punk
Did anybody care about this before CM Punk made that video? Turning this into another opportunity for the WWE to embarrass themselves some more


----------



## juztaredneck (Feb 14, 2012)

*Correct me if im wrong but didnt Jericho punch a female fan in the face?*

Where is the hate for him?Is CM Punk afraid to speak up on this matter?Or would he would get in trouble?He could add it to their angle for wrestlemania? Good idea or bad?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Lol @ the comments on #notnopunk. Spot on.


Lol @ your weak shitty troll posts on this forum.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

People on twitter should get #notnowomanbeater trending.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

They should put Chris Brown at Mania, no doubt he might get heat. Maybe Brown can come out with Jericho, since they do have that one thing in common.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> Defend himself from what? awww someone joked about him being on steroids after he threatened to curbstomp someone awww poor little CM Punk
> Did anybody care about this before CM Punk made that video? Turning this into another opportunity for the WWE to embarrass themselves some more


To be honest, yeah.

Chris Brown is a huge shit talker on Twitter, he's going back and forth threating different people on the internet, but never doing anything about it pretty much every other week.

The thing that trips me out about Chris Brown the most though, is that he acts like he's the victim in the whole Rihanna situation. Like people are supposed to feel bad for him because he beat up a girl and pretty much tried to kill her and if you don't believe me, read the police report:
http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/300522/20120217/chris-brown-rihanna-assault-police-report.htm


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

notorious_187 said:


> Another thing funny about this is all the Chris Brown fans saying that this is CM Punk's first time trending on Twitter. :lmao :lmao
> 
> *To be honest, Punk might have more fans worldwide than Brown.*


:lmao Not. A. Chance.

Music is HUGE compared to wrestling.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> They should put Chris Brown at Mania, no doubt he might get heat. Maybe Brown can come out with Jericho, since they do have that one thing in common.


They both make shitty music?


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

MrWalsh said:


> Defend himself from what? awww someone joked about him being on steroids after he threatened to curbstomp someone awww poor little CM Punk
> Did anybody care about this before CM Punk made that video? Turning this into another opportunity for the WWE to embarrass themselves some more



No, you're just a jealous and butthurt mark that can't stand that CM Punk is successful in life, stands up for what he believes in and also owned some R Kelly rip off.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if im wrong but didnt Jericho punch a female fan in the face?*

He didnt.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

What if this whole thing is fake and they are doing this to bring Brown to Mania?



Carcass said:


> They both make shitty music?


Okay, two things in common.


----------



## Masta-Bassist (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Correct me if im wrong but didnt Jericho punch a female fan in the face?*

Too be fair on Jericho, she DID try to slam a car door at his head... No condoning it or anything.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Saying that CM Punk is hypocrite for responding to Chris Brown lies is defending that cunt in my book. And before you say he threw the first stone. What Punk said was true what Brown said was a lie so Punk has every right to make the video. If Chris does not like people bringing up what he did maybe he should not have done it


I'm not talking about the video, CM Punk made the tweet 1st on a situation which happened 4 years ago of course Punk doesn't do roids we all know that and how does it make the business look when Punk is challenging a woman abuser to a match at Wrestle Mania while WWE is covering the god damn thing, These people need to think before they open there damn mouths.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> What if this whole thing is fake and they are doing this to bring Brown to Mania?


Unless Punk actually knocks the fuck out of him, that would be awful.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> To be honest, yeah.
> 
> Chris Brown is a huge shit talker on Twitter, he's going back and forth threating different people on the internet, but never doing anything about it pretty much every other week.


CM Punk is going around trolling on twitter and then got trolled even harder. Its a sad lesson he had to learn but that's price you pay when you act like an attention whore.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

i can't believe people are giving chris brown shit still about something he did when he was 18.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

whitty982000 said:


> LOL @ the Punk haters twisting it around to make Punk look stupid and then for I don't know, 98% of normal people on Twitter to come out and support Punk, gain 100,000 followers. Standing up for something that you believe in is not trolling.
> 
> You so called "Rock marks" It makes me sick at times that you are "Rock marks" You're all fucking disgusting people who need to go away because we don't want you here. Fuck off.


So people who don't support CM Punk's every word are Rock Marks? It's people like you that should fuck off.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

Chris Jericho used to beat the sh*t out of Chyna all the time.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Unless Punk actually knocks the fuck out of him, that would be awful.


It just seems so suspect that this came about at this moment in time, and I don't put it past Vince to start shit and bring more celebrities into the mix, this being Mania and all.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Correct me if im wrong but didnt Jericho punch a female fan in the face?*



Masta-Bassist said:


> Too be fair on Jericho, she DID try to slam a car door at his head... No condoning it or anything.


He was getting mobbed by a shit load of fans, one put his hands around and he just turned around and hit someone. He didn't know it was a female.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Wait WWE trying to gain main stream appeal no way!lol.. This is why Cena's promo meant jack s**t you can't condem someone for being a star outside of "wrestling" but, still use that person to attract new fans. Punk's message is right but, his delivery isn't.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


> Defend himself from what? awww someone joked about him being on steroids after he threatened to curbstomp someone awww poor little CM Punk
> Did anybody care about this before CM Punk made that video? Turning this into another opportunity for the WWE to embarrass themselves some more


No against people claiming he is on steroids when he is straight edge because of a father who was a drunk which is something he takes seriously. 




Carcass said:


> People on twitter should get #notnowomanbeater trending.


Might try to do that




Apokolips said:


> I'm not talking about the video, CM Punk made the tweet 1st on a situation which happened 4 years ago of course Punk doesn't do roids we all know that and how does it make the business look when Punk is challenging a woman abuser to a match at Wrestle Mania while WWE is covering the god damn thing, These people need to think before they open there damn mouths.


I don't give a fuck. Everything Punk said was true while Brown said something that was a lie so Punk is in the right


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

Then again she did Pedigree his ass from the top rope at one of the PPV's in 99.

I forget which one.


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

CM Punk would beat Chris "turd" Brown ass.

So will Kharma, Beth, Natalya, and Kaitlyn.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Chris Brown makes some of the worst fucking music in this world. I would like nothing better then for Punk to lay a ass whipping on that boy.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't condone what Brown did at all but I'm not going to waste time throwing shit his way; I don't know him. In terms of his music; I like SOME of his songs. Mostly his shit from his debut when he was still a humble 16 year old and not an asshole 22 year old. The only thing I like about him is his dancing. I agree fully with Punk, though. Brown does need to get his ass kicked and he needs to grow up. But, Punk really didn't need to take it to Twitter of all places. That's being immature like Brown and his fans. Basically, this shit needs to end already. Both parties come out looking embarrassing.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

And LOL at Brown naming off old wrestlers like B. Ware to put Punk down. He wasn't even alive when those guys were in their prime.


----------



## juztaredneck (Feb 14, 2012)

Funny how he's targeting Chris Brown when his fellow wrestler Y2j punched a female fan on camera.Oh the double standards amaze me at times.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> It just seems so suspect that this came about at this moment in time, and I don't put it past Vince to start shit and bring more celebrities into the mix, this being Mania and all.


It really just seems like something Punk did on his own.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

juztaredneck said:


> Funny how he's targeting Chris Brown when his fellow wrestler Y2j punched a female fan on camera.Oh the double standards amaze me at times.


And his idol SCSA beat his wife.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

CM Punk @CMPunk
#aintnowomanbeater

Man I would love this to get trending. Lets see how Chris Brown and his stupid fans respond that!


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

being a woman doesn't mean you can do anything and get away with it.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I don't give a fuck. Everything Punk said was true while Brown said something that was a lie so Punk is in the right


CM Punk had no business getting involved, There both in the wrong. If you don't give a fuck get off the damn thread cause i don't give a fuck about your opinion.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Jericho didn't know she was a girl, so the double standard doesn't apply there.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

CMB23 said:


> I don't condone what Brown did at all but I'm not going to waste time throwing shit his way; I don't know him. In terms of his music; I like SOME of his songs. Mostly his shit from his debut when he was still a humble 16 year old and not an asshole 22 year old. The only thing I like about him is his dancing. I agree fully with Punk, though. Brown does need to get his ass kicked and he needs to grow up. But, Punk really didn't need to take it to Twitter of all places. That's being immature like Brown and his fans. Basically, this shit needs to end already. Both parties come out looking embarrassing.



Thing is when people say Chris likes to go around twitter threatening people. It was CM Punk whose initial remark was physically threatening Chris and wanting to do him bodily harm. Nothing in Chris's response had anything to do with harming Punk. 

But im willing to bet if Chris responded with "Bitch ill kick your ass and beat you down" people would be saying "SEE! He's STILL AN ANGRY KID!! NO CHANGE!!"


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> The marks are in full force tonight. Now I wish Rihanna would of headbutted the fuck out of him that night with that big ass forehead she has. That would of changed everything.


Have you seen Paul Mooney's latest stand up special Godfather of Comedy? He talks about her using her forehead and not leaving a mark on him.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Carcass said:


> People on twitter should get #notnowomanbeater trending.


Are you CM Punk? Seriously straight after you posted it he posted the hash tag


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

Even the Iron Shiek is on this.

"the chris brown bad talk the cm punk i come to his house and beat the fuck out of him. he no good motherfucker"


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

If The Rock did this, every Rock hater/Cena/Punk fan would say he was using it for a excuse to promote a movie.

#TrueBro


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Freedom of speech, if Punk wants to say something, thats his right. Plus Brown talks shit about people on twitter all the damn time.


----------



## juztaredneck (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Correct me if im wrong but didnt Jericho punch a female fan in the face?*



Masta-Bassist said:


> Too be fair on Jericho, she DID try to slam a car door at his head... No condoning it or anything.


Well it was stated that Rihanna attacked Chris Brown first,but does that make it Okay?All im saying is that,if Punk's going to call CB out,then he cant dismiss the fact that his fellow wrestler Y2j knocked the shit out of a female on CAMERA.It just seems like a double standard.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Freedom of speech, if Punk wants to say something, thats his right. Plus Brown talks shit about people on twitter all the damn time.


He hasn't done it in a long time, Punk is his first in like almost a year.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

TheF1BOB said:


> If The Rock did this, every Rock hater/Cena/Punk fan would say he was using it for a excuse to promote a movie.
> 
> #TrueBro


and if The Rock supported what Punk said all you Rock fans wouldn't be saying shit about how Rock's a hypocrite for not saying anything about Austin or Jericho.



R.K.O Peep said:


> Are you CM Punk? Seriously straight after you posted it he posted the hash tag


Yes, so any of my female fans feel free to send me nudes.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Apokolips said:


> CM Punk had no business getting involved, There both in the wrong. If you don't give a fuck get off the damn thread cause i don't give a fuck about your opinion.


I don't give a fuck who threw the first stone. CM Punk told the truth. You are just a butt CM Punk hater.


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> If The Rock did this, every Rock hater/Cena/Punk fan would say he was using it for a excuse to promote a movie.
> 
> #TrueBro


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

#aintnowomanbeater

The marks are gonna try their hardest to make that trend tonight.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if im wrong but didnt Jericho punch a female fan in the face?*



juztaredneck said:


> Well it was stated that Rihanna attacked Chris Brown first,but does that make it Okay?All im saying is that,if Punk's going to call CB out,then he cant dismiss the fact that his fellow wrestler Y2j knocked the shit out of a female on CAMERA.It just seems like a double standard.


Show me where he dismissed what Jericho, Austin, Benoit etc. have all done.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

This is awesome, you guys are fucking hilarious, I knew this was going to be a fun thread to enjoy over an irrelevant topic and the fact that WWE has now made this public is even more better. I’m still neutral over the whole issue because I can see from both point of views of everyone arguments as well the whole Brown/Punk deal in a non bias fashion. But unfortunately I’m 1% more on the “Breezy” side because most Punk defenders actually believe that people are defending Chris Brown of his actions. That’s not the case at all, I seriously don’t know why that is being target as the reason. That’s stupid. Some people are even trolling Punk fans and they are easily taking the bait. 

This whole thing is just hilarious regardless, CM Punk is awesome, Brown tweets are fucking funny and WWE is capitalizing on this situation. Everyone wins. 



Crowking said:


> I don't know if I'd find that so much funny as I would sad and pathetic.
> 
> Abuse is a serious issue and people often go back to the ones that abused them. If the police were never involved in the first place they would never have "broken up" at all. I really doubt they were ever broken up really--just for the sake of public appearances.


I'm basically saying that CM Punk is wasting his time due from the fact but forget it now, WWE has capitalize on this so yeah lol.



The Main Headliner said:


> It's as simple as this:
> 
> CM Punk is one to talk, considering he supports *Wife Beater 3:16 Gimme a Hell Yeah if you like beating the snot out of big boobed blonds*


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if im wrong but didnt Jericho punch a female fan in the face?*



juztaredneck said:


> Well it was stated that Rihanna attacked Chris Brown first,but does that make it Okay?All im saying is that,if Punk's going to call CB out,then he cant dismiss the fact that his fellow wrestler Y2j knocked the shit out of a female on CAMERA.It just seems like a double standard.


Y2J was harassed by that bitch. He had all the right to hit her back. What's up with this retarded world?

"She's a woman, therefore she can hit you until you bleed and can't stand anymore but you can't lay a finger on her cause you're a man!!!!!!!!"

Speaking of double-standards, this might be the worst of them all.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Embarrassing that the wwe champ is on the back foot from chris fcuking brown. Punk just faced a superior troll and got flustered at an embarrassingly early stage.. I'll fijt you? Seriously? Way to bring credibility to the sport punk...


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Majesty said:


> He hasn't done it in a long time, Punk is his first in like almost a year.


Who cares. The fact is that Brown talks shit so when someone talks shit to him it's no different.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Real talk, Jericho didn't hit that woman. She hit his fist with her face.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Dont see what the problem is. It was a nice video where Punk expressed his feelings in a completely calm manner.

I hardly call Punk an attention whore in this situation.

Punk is an opinionated person, he says what's on his mind 24/7. Thing is since he tweets we all can see what he's thinking. It just so happen he got the attention of someone he commented on and they responded back. We as fans of course blew it up so big that Punk had to make this vid.

Punk really has nothing to gain from this, he didnt care about the attention as I've mentioned he does this shit all the time. A match wont happen, so Mania publicity is out and he gets no money.

Bottomline Punk was being Punk. Brown who feels the need to reply to every negative opinion on him spoke up and here we are.

I blame the fans (myself included) had it not been for us this probably wouldnt be as big of a deal as it is.

Nonetheless I'm obviously on Punk's side with this. The fact that mostly women are defending Brown just makes me ashamed at my gender, thought we were smarter than that.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

I hope Punk marks don't try to start some kind of movement. Brown's fanbase is probably many times the size of Punk's.


----------



## juztaredneck (Feb 14, 2012)

Im still waiting on all the CM Punk marks to tell me why is it okay for him to go after Chris Brown, When his fellow wrestler Chris Jericho knocked the shit out of a female fan?It seems noone has any answers.Can we say double standard?I tried to make a thread on this but it got removed. Coincidence?


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I don't give a fuck who threw the first stone. CM Punk told the truth. *You are just a butt CM Punk hater.*


Alright sweetie believe what you want.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Clique said:


> Have you seen Paul Mooney's latest stand up special Godfather of Comedy? He talks about her using her forehead and not leaving a mark on him.


Brilliant. No I haven't seen it. Now I'm going to google immediately.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

juztaredneck said:


> Im still waiting on all the CM Punk marks to tell me why is it okay for him to go after Chris Brown, When his fellow wrestler Chris Jericho knocked the shit out of a female fan?It seems noone has any answers.Can we say double standard?I tried to make a thread on this but it got removed. Coincidence?


This is Punk Land, remember???


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Correct me if im wrong but didnt Jericho punch a female fan in the face?*



Choke2Death said:


> Y2J was harassed by that bitch. He had all the right to hit her back. What's up with this retarded world?
> 
> "She's a woman, therefore she can hit you until you bleed and can't stand anymore but you can't lay a finger on her cause you're a man!!!!!!!!"
> 
> Speaking of double-standards, this might be the worst of them all.


Well Rihanna was beating the heck out of Chris Brown as he was driving a car and trying to run him off the road. There's even been video of them walking through the airport and they were talking and she out of nowhere hauled off and hit him.

it came out that she was always physically aggressive toward Chris and hit him hard multiple times but that he always had an out because he could excuse himself from the room and take his frustrations elsewhere. 

Problem was they were locked in a car together and she was trying to run him off the road whilst beating the crap out of him. A man can only take so much before they go "Know what F*CK THIS!"

I mean heck Rihanna even said in the 20/20 interview "So if I'm beating the heck out of him does that give him the right to hit me in return?" 

Um....


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

#aintnowomanbeater


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd laugh if Austin retweets #aintnowomanbeater.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> #aintnowomanbeater


Good luck with that.


----------



## DJ B.K. (Dec 22, 2006)

The Jericho situation is not the f'ing same as the chris brown and scsa ones! All you have to do is actually read the thread to figure that out!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

juztaredneck said:


> Im still waiting on all the CM Punk marks to tell me why is it okay for him to go after Chris Brown, When his fellow wrestler Chris Jericho knocked the shit out of a female fan?It seems noone has any answers.Can we say double standard?I tried to make a thread on this but it got removed. Coincidence?


It got removed because it was irrelevant. And the difference? The fan tried to slam Jericho's head in with a door. Jericho was defending himself. Brown beat the wholly shit out of someone.:flip




iHoneyBea said:


> Dont see what the problem is. It was a nice video where Punk expressed his feelings in a completely calm manner.
> 
> I hardly call Punk an attention whore in this situation.
> 
> ...



Post of the thread


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm having the best argument with two girls who I called an idiot after one claimed CM Punk is nothing but a 'fictional character' and the other referred to professional wrestling as 'fake talent' and Brown's singing as 'real talent'.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

corfend said:


> I hope Punk marks don't try to start some kind of movement. Brown's fanbase is *probably* many times the size of Punk's.


Probably? lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if im wrong but didnt Jericho punch a female fan in the face?*



Majesty said:


> Well Rihanna was beating the heck out of Chris Brown as he was driving a car and trying to run him off the road. There's even been video of them walking through the airport and they were talking and she out of nowhere hauled off and hit him.
> 
> it came out that she was always physically aggressive toward Chris and hit him hard multiple times but that he always had an out because he could excuse himself from the room and take his frustrations elsewhere.
> 
> ...


To be fair, it doesn't make a difference to me. I still hate Chris Brown, it wasn't because of this accident and it certainly isn't after you say that. So he was attacked first, which gets me to say that Brown was justified in hitting her back, specially if it was as crazy as you describe it to be. But please, don't get this notion in your head that I hate Brown because of this accident. I just think he's an awful singer with whack music, that's all.

And he was beefing with the kids from Odd Future a few months ago too on twitter. I remember that as well and he was still as bitchy as he is right now.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> It got removed because it was irrelevant. And the difference? The fan tried to slam Jericho's head in with a door. Jericho was defending himself. Brown beat the wholly shit out of someone.:flip



So you can't say Chris was defending himself when his girl was beating the heck out of him while he was driving a car and also with her trying to run him off the road. But we can say Jericho was defending himself when a woman slammed his head on the door.. Somehow that doesn't compute....


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Apokolips said:


> Probably? lol


Okay, definitely.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

This is all marketing bs. Chris Brown whooped Rhianna's butt in 2008 and this fool is just now talking about it. How dumb does he think we are?


----------



## DJ B.K. (Dec 22, 2006)

I hate Chris Brown and Rhianna personally.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

DOTL said:


> This is all marketing bs. Chris Brown whooped Rhianna's butt in 2008 and this fool is just now talking about it. How dumb does he think we are?


I believe it's called "attention whoring". And it's certainly working. Props to Punk for getting some free, easy publicity. (Y)


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Majesty said:


> So you can't say Chris was defending himself when his girl was beating the heck out of him while he was driving a car and also with her trying to run him off the road. But we can say Jericho was defending himself when a woman slammed his head on the door.. Somehow that doesn't compute....


Jericho turned around and swung at a sea of fans. 

Chris beat a defenseless girl half to death.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Correct me if im wrong but didnt Jericho punch a female fan in the face?*



Choke2Death said:


> To be fair, it doesn't make a difference to me. I still hate Chris Brown, it wasn't because of this accident and it certainly isn't after you say that. So he was attacked first, which gets me to say that Brown was justified in hitting her back, specially if it was as crazy as you describe it to be. But please, don't get this notion in your head that I hate Brown because of this accident. I just think he's an awful singer with whack music, that's all.
> 
> *And he was beefing with the kids from Odd Future a few months ago too on twitter. I remember that as well and he was still as bitchy as he is right now.*



do you remember him maturely being the one that decided to squash the beef and supporting them at the end of it all? Did you also forget that whole beef started with Chris Brown COMPLIMENTING Odd Future saying how good his music is and the artists it reminds him of and then Odd future responding dissing Chris Brown for no reason? Chris doesn't start these things I wish people would stop acting like he did :no:



Striker said:


> Jericho turned around and swung at a sea of fans.
> 
> Chris beat a defenseless girl half to death.


A woman that's beating the crap out of me while im driving a car on the freeway and trying to run me off the road which could potentially kill us both is no longer "defenseless" in my book, I'm sorry.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Majesty said:


> So you can't say Chris was defending himself when his girl was beating the heck out of him while he was driving a car and also with her trying to run him off the road. But we can say Jericho was defending himself when a woman slammed his head on the door.. Somehow that doesn't compute....


If Brown hit her just once to stop her yes but he didn't stop! he the beating the living out of her!!! Massive difference


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

DOTL said:


> This is all marketing bs. Chris Brown whooped Rhianna's butt in 2008 and this fool is just now talking about it. How dumb does he think we are?


Say that to practically everyone on this forum. If you mention Chris Brown, you are destined to HEEELLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

one of browns latest tweets has me convinced this is just a work. He's plugging some shit on iTunes saying "Since y'all reading my tweets make sure you go buy turn up the music on iTunes!!!"

terrible fucking work, tbh. Calling it now, Brown inks a performance deal for WM.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

DOTL said:


> This is all marketing bs. Chris Brown whooped Rhianna's butt in 2008 and this fool is just now talking about it. How dumb does he think we are?


It's not marketing.


----------



## juztaredneck (Feb 14, 2012)

DJ B.K. said:


> The Jericho situation is not the f'ing same as the chris brown and scsa ones! All you have to do is actually read the thread to figure that out!


Oh so Stonecold and Y2j situations are different?Thats bullshit man.Rihanna was kicking CB's ass while he was driving over a text message.This is WHILE he was driving.If youre going to criticize one person,criticize them all.Im white,but i do see a double standard whenever a black celeb has problems.If CB was white this wouldnt even be an issue. Charlie Sheen has beaten all his wives,but America still watches 2 in a half men and supported his "Winning tour" and used the quote many times.Am i right?


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

DJ B.K. said:


> The Jericho situation is not the f'ing same as the chris brown and scsa ones! All you have to do is actually read the thread to figure that out!


Striking a woman in any circumstance is not okay in my book.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Of all people, Punk should fucking know to not use a double negative. Jesus Christ.

Still embarrassed.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Although Punk is right about Brown being a cunt I still think he is doing this mainly for the exposure, despite what he says.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

^^^This is absolutely not a work.

Anyway, Brown's a bit of an idiot. If a professional wrestler (in other words, a very minor celebrity) is talking shit about him, why respond?


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

juztaredneck said:


> Im still waiting on all the CM Punk marks to tell me why is it okay for him to go after Chris Brown, When his fellow wrestler Chris Jericho knocked the shit out of a female fan?It seems noone has any answers.Can we say double standard?I tried to make a thread on this but it got removed. Coincidence?


Yeah...no. Can't compare. That woman went after Jericho when he tried to enter a car and he just turned and hit right away without seeing who it was. Guy was just afraid some crazy guy/woman attacks him. It isn't like he went after that woman.

Chris Brown on the other hand just beat the sh** out of his girlfriend. Two completely different situations.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> one of browns latest tweets has me convinced this is just a work. He's plugging some shit on iTunes saying "Since y'all reading my tweets make sure you go buy turn up the music on iTunes!!!"
> 
> terrible fucking work, tbh. Calling it now, Brown inks a performance deal for WM.


I agree. WWE's gonna cash in on this and try and get Brown to appear at 'Mania. They always seem to get 2nd rate celebrities to appear at the Granddaddy of 'em all. :no:


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Apokolips said:


> Striking a woman in any circumstance is not okay in my book.


What if she has a pair of those Brutus The Barber Beefcake scissors and is trying to cut your dick off?


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

HHHbkDX said:


> Im willing to bet money that even Santino, or a diva, would maul that prick Chris Brown down to the ground.


yea 20 years of judo and winning 5 out of 6 mma fights in japan might just.....just about give santino the edge on that one.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if im wrong but didnt Jericho punch a female fan in the face?*



Majesty said:


> do you remember him maturely being the one that decided to squash the beef and supporting them at the end of it all? Did you also forget that whole beef started with Chris Brown COMPLIMENTING Odd Future saying how good his music is and the artists it reminds him of and then Odd future responding dissing Chris Brown for no reason? Chris doesn't start these things I wish people would stop acting like he did :no:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman that's beating the crap out of me while im driving a car on the freeway and trying to run me off the road which could potentially kill us both is no longer "defenseless" in my book, I'm sorry.


Still, Chris didn't have to hit her as much as he did....


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> #aintnowomanbeater


Tbf, even Beth would've beat the lights out of him. I mean when they were screwing each other, who do you think was raping who? 500 bucks says it wasn't Phil.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> If Brown hit her just once to stop her yes but he didn't stop! he the beating the living out of her!!! Massive difference


You are aware she kept trying to fight him after the car was even stopped right and he also suffered injuries. Happened like this, She was beating the crap out of him trying to crash the car, he stopped her, she kept fighting, they fought, she lost, she became the victim. However Tiger Woods is called a Punk cause he LET his wife beat him with a 9 iron but Chris Brown is a punk because he wasn't going to let his girlfriend run them off the road and continue beating the crap out of him while driving a car on the freeway?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

iHoneyBea said:


> Dont see what the problem is. It was a nice video where Punk expressed his feelings in a completely calm manner.
> 
> I hardly call Punk an attention whore in this situation.
> 
> ...


Me too. I thought were smarter than that also. :no:


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Carcass said:


> What if she has a pair of those Brutus The Barber Beefcake scissors and is trying to cut your dick off?


LMAO!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Of all people, Punk should fucking know to not use a double negative. Jesus Christ.
> 
> Still embarrassed.


I think he used it to make fun of chris brown


----------



## DJ B.K. (Dec 22, 2006)

Alex Wright said:


> Yeah...no. Can't compare. That woman went after Jericho when he tried to enter a car and he just turned and hit right away without seeing who it was. Guy was just afraid some crazy guy/woman attacks him. It isn't like he went after that woman.
> 
> Chris Brown on the other hand just beat the sh** out of his girlfriend. Two completely different situations.


Rep'd!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

iHoneyBea said:


> It's not marketing.


Hes purposely giving them ratings and the WWE is eating it up like the fame whores they are


----------



## juztaredneck (Feb 14, 2012)

corfend said:


> ^^^This is absolutely not a work.
> 
> Anyway, Brown's something of an idiot. If a professional wrestler (in other words, a very minor celebrity) is talking shit about him, why respond?


And i guess its okay for Punk's icon Stonecold to beat on Debra?I already addressed the Y2J situation.So now Punk goes around picking on black celebs?First he went after Michael Vick. But Michael Vick didnt respond to this attention seeker.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Why doesn't Punk make a similar video or at least address the same issue regarding Stone Cold?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Correct me if im wrong but didnt Jericho punch a female fan in the face?*



Majesty said:


> do you remember him maturely being the one that decided to squash the beef and supporting them at the end of it all? Did you also forget that whole beef started with Chris Brown COMPLIMENTING Odd Future saying how good his music is and the artists it reminds him of and then Odd future responding dissing Chris Brown for no reason? Chris doesn't start these things I wish people would stop acting like he did :no:


Sorry that my attention span is not long enough for a talentless hack like Chris Brown. I just stumbled upon his tweets at that time and all I saw was him RT'ing a bunch of "hater" messages and going back and forth with some childish remarks with the Odd Future members. As for what happened after that, I can't say I cared enough to follow their internet beef to the end. I was just glad that people stopped supporting his awful music and called him out on being a "woman beater" which I don't give a shit about, I just am glad that they found an excuse to ditch him into irrelevancy.

And if that "All yu h8rz fuck off now i have a grammy" tweet doesn't scream bitter and bitchy, I don't know what does.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Green Light said:


> Although Punk is right about Brown being a cunt I still think he is doing this mainly for the exposure, despite what he says.


Pretty much unfortunately.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Why have Brown appear at Mania when they already have Shaq and Punk is in a title match?

Unless you mean for next year, which means we'd have ANOTHER year long feud.



MrWalsh said:


> Hes purposely giving them ratings and the WWE is eating it up like the fame whores they are


Why is the answer always along the lines of "It's for ratings"?

What ratings? Raw still gets its usual numbers and Brown fans arent gonna watch wrestling.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

LarryCoon said:


> Why doesn't Punk make a similar video or at least address the same issue regarding Stone Cold?


or Kurt Angle
or X-pac
or Lex luger
or Chris Jericho

Man if I keep going this will be all day smh


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

LarryCoon said:


> Why doesn't Punk make a similar video or at least address the same issue regarding Stone Cold?


Completely different story here...


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Carcass said:


> What if she has a pair of those Brutus The Barber Beefcake scissors and is trying to cut your dick off?


LMAO i have nothing.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

LarryCoon said:


> Why doesn't Punk make a similar video or at least address the same issue regarding Stone Cold?


Why doesn't he make a video about every single male who has ever hit a woman?


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

iHoneyBea said:


> It's not marketing.


Yes it is. Or at least it will be. They even mentioned this crap on SD. CM Punk is trying to get attention. It's that simple. It's that true. 


Anyway, screw him and screw chris brown. They're both irrelevant.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL this is random.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Why doesn't he make a video about every single male who has ever hit a woman?


Because most of them don't have 8 million twitter followers and worldwide fame


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

All celebrities are fame whores at some point. It's what they do.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The fact that Chris Brown has fans makes me sad to be apart of this society.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Majesty said:


> You are aware she kept trying to fight him after the car was even stopped right and he also suffered injuries. Happened like this, She was beating the crap out of him trying to crash the car, he stopped her, she kept fighting, they fought, she lost, she became the victim. However Tiger Woods is called a Punk cause he LET his wife beat him with a 9 iron but Chris Brown is a punk because he wasn't going to let his girlfriend run them off the road and continue beating the crap out of him while driving a car on the freeway?


You don't do that to a girl though. Rhianna is clearly fucked in the head I will say that but you still don't do that to a woman. Not where I am from. Tiger Woods had just cheated on his wife with multiple people. he deserved to get smashed with a 9 iron.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

juztaredneck said:


> And i guess its okay for Punk's icon Stonecold to beat on Debra?I already addressed the Y2J situation.So now Punk goes around picking on black celebs?First he went after Michael Vick. But Michael Vick didnt respond to this attention seeker.


I didn't say it was okay for SCSA to beat up his wife. In fact, if you go back a few pages, I (like many other posters) pointed out Punk's hypocrisy. 

Anyway, are you trying to imply Punk's racist? I know the guy's a homophobe, but I doubt he's racist.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

LarryCoon said:


> Why doesn't Punk make a similar video or at least address the same issue regarding Stone Cold?


Because Stone Cold would knock his ass out that's why and he knows it.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

If Chris Brown beats up Justin Bieber, I wonder if Punk's gonna make another video.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

iHoneyBea said:


> Why have Brown appear at Mania when they already have Shaq and Punk is in a title match?
> 
> Unless you mean for next year, which means we'd have ANOTHER year long feud.


Chris Brown has over 8 million Twitter followers. Imagine how many more viewing numbers that would add to a PPV that's going include the Rock.

Btw, nice sig picture Bea. I'm a huge Archer fan.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Majesty said:


> You are aware she kept trying to fight him after the car was even stopped right and he also suffered injuries. Happened like this, She was beating the crap out of him trying to crash the car, he stopped her, she kept fighting, they fought, she lost, she became the victim. However Tiger Woods is called a Punk cause he LET his wife beat him with a 9 iron but Chris Brown is a punk because he wasn't going to let his girlfriend run them off the road and continue beating the crap out of him while driving a car on the freeway?


You probably didn't bother to read the entire police report then. Brown beat her like she was part of Al Qaeda.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Apokolips said:


> Because Stone Cold would knock his ass out that's why and he knows it.


SCSA would stomp a mudhole in that homophobic attention whore.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

R.K.O Peep said:


> You don't do that to a girl though. Rhianna is clearly fucked in the head I will say that but you still don't do that to a woman. Not where I am from. Tiger Woods had just cheated on his wife with multiple people. he deserved to get smashed with a 9 iron.


I...really? Holy shit, really? 

I don't even know what the fuck to say to a statement like this. You ARE trolling, right?


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Erm am I the only one who thinks this might be kayfabe? I've only go e through the first six pages of this thread. Why would WWE publicise this so much on live programming and WWE tweets?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

juztaredneck said:


> And i guess its okay for Punk's icon Stonecold to beat on Debra?I already addressed the Y2J situation.So now Punk goes around picking on black celebs?First he went after Michael Vick. But Michael Vick didnt respond to this attention seeker.


Are you trying to say CM Punk is a racist?


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> You don't do that to a girl though. Rhianna is clearly fucked in the head I will say that but you still don't do that to a woman. Not where I am from. Tiger Woods had just cheated on his wife with multiple people. he deserved to get smashed with a 9 iron.







Aaliyah says it best at 3:16 of the video(3:16.. lol coincidence?)


----------



## juztaredneck (Feb 14, 2012)

What i find hilarious about this is Stonecold is this guys idiol,wonder how Debra feels about that.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

CM Punk vs. Chris Brown in an MMA rules match at Mania would probably be the biggest drawing match in history


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

corfend said:


> SCSA would stomp a mudhole in that homophobic attention whore.


How is CM Punk a "homophobe"? Is it because of that "Nice fauxhaux, you ****" comment? Even though he took up for gay marriage about a week before that on twitter?

This society is embarrassing to be a part of with it's overly PC-ness. Fuck.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

CM Punk is homophobic, possibly racist, and now we can add a failed troll to his many failures.
CM Punk takes DV very seriously when it doesn't involve a wrestler he idolizes. Punk marks rejoice your savior has made the WWE slightly more embarrassing then it already was before.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

CM Punk is racist, doesn't even care for his fans.

Disgraceful.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

A woman actualy has to literally kill a guy before she gets arrested. It's my favorite hypocrisy ever. Women wanna be equals and the fairer sex both. Sorry, doesn't work that way.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

hassassin said:


> Erm am I the only one who thinks this might be kayfabe? I've only go e through the first six pages of this thread. Why would WWE publicise this so much on live programming and WWE tweets?


Of course it is. Bush league publicity stunt for Mania season at the expense of opening up the discussion of domestic violence. They keep shit classy up in Connecticut.

Edit: And this thread is close to being kaput.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Lmao. The same four Punk haters have been making lame ass excuses to bash Punk all night.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Of course Punk's a racist. Why do you think he was getting everyone to shave their heads during SES? SKINDHEADS 4 LIFE


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> A woman actualy has to literally kill a guy before she gets arrested. It's my favorite hypocrisy ever. Women wanna be equals and the fairer sex both. Sorry, doesn't work that way.


For once you are 100% right.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Majesty said:


> Aaliyah says it best at 3:16 of the video(3:16.. lol coincidence?)


Two things one CM Punk was heeling it up and said sorry straight away for going too far, two that's a a movie lol. You still don't beat them to a pulp no matter what you say you won't change my view on this


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

hassassin said:


> Erm am I the only one who thinks this might be kayfabe? I've only go e through the first six pages of this thread. *Why would WWE publicise this so much on live programming and WWE tweets?*


Desperate attempt for some media attention wheres in fact this has made all parties look like huge cunt, This will not benefit anyone but you can bet your ass this will be all over RAW & Smackdown! Looking forward to that :no:


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Striker said:


> Lmao. The same four Punk haters have been making lame ass excuses to bash Punk all night.


And two of them are Rock fans who wouldn't be saying shit if Rock said something about Brown.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Chris Brown has over 8 million Twitter followers. Imagine how many more viewing numbers that would add to a PPV that's going include the Rock.
> 
> Btw, nice sig picture Bea. I'm a huge Archer fan.


Thank you, lol.

What I am saying is most Brown fans dont care about Punk or wrestling so I cant see them watching the show or PPV, especially if their beloved doesnt appear. Until he does WWE doesnt really get anything out of this except some minor attention which we fans got them.

Until Brown makes an appearance or does something with Punk, no one really wins anything.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> How is CM Punk a "homophobe"? Is it because of that "Nice fauxhaux, you ****" comment? Even though he took up for gay marriage about a week before that on twitter?
> 
> This society is embarrassing to be a part of with it's overly PC-ness. Fuck.


I didn't know Punk mentioned his support of gay marriage on Twitter about a week before that oh-so-tasteful comment. So in addition to being a homophobe, a racist and an attention whore, he's a hypocrite as well (although I shouldn't be that surprised since he hasn't sent SCSA any threatening tweets).

EDIT: Okay, I'm done trolling. I realise Punk isn't actually racist and homophobic. He does seem to be a hypocritical attention whore though.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> A woman actualy has to literally kill a guy before she gets arrested. It's my favorite hypocrisy ever. Women wanna be equals and the fairer sex both. Sorry, doesn't work that way.



Considering Rihanna nearly ran them off the road and was beating the crap out of them that could have killed them both before Chris did what he did.. I guess "almost" doesn't count. He's still a punk eh? 


Well I am willing to guarantee if anyone else here had taken physical abuse from their girlfriend for the better part of their relationship and then one night she goes off and tries to run you off the road whilst beating the crap out of you that they wouldn't have said "screw it at some point" It's that or running off the road and possibly dying. At that point she's no longer a woman to me she's someone threatening my life.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The only winner out of this is Sheiky baby and that's because he was born a winner.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

And here come the allegations of Punk being a racist. fpalm I think this thread is ready to be closed now.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Amber B said:


> The only winner out of this is Sheiky baby and that's because he was born a winner.


Yeah people are focusing way to much on Punk/Brown, and should be focusing on Sheik's twitter.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Carcass said:


> And two of them are Rock fans who wouldn't be saying shit if Rock said something about Brown.


Of course not. That's how the forums work.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Amber B said:


> The only winner out of this is Sheiky baby and that's because he was born a winner.


Iron Sheik? The guy that beat the crap out of a woman sent her to the hospital and joked about it with Marty Janetty?


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Carcass said:


> And two of them are Rock fans who wouldn't be saying shit if Rock said something about Brown.


What does Rock fans have to do with this? Is everyone that insecure in CM Punk land or what!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Majesty said:


> Considering Rihanna nearly ran them off the road and was beating the crap out of them that could have killed them both before Chris did what he did.. I guess "almost" doesn't count. He's still a punk eh?
> 
> 
> Well I am willing to guarantee if anyone else here had taken physical abuse from their girlfriend for the better part of their relationship and then one night she goes off and tries to run you off the road whilst beating the crap out of you that they wouldn't have said "screw it at some point" It's that or running off the road and possibly dying. At that point she's no longer a woman to me she's someone threatening my life.


Go read the report please.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Apokolips said:


> What does Rock fans have to do with this? Is everyone that insecure in CM Punk land or what!


I'm assuming this CM Punk land you're referring to is alcohol free, correct?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I...really? Holy shit, really?
> 
> I don't even know what the fuck to say to a statement like this. You ARE trolling, right?


Explain why I am trolling two different situations completely. Rhianna was out of order but you do not do what Brown did to a woman. Tiger's wife had every right to be angry


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

iHoneyBea said:


> Thank you, lol.
> 
> What I am saying is most Brown fans dont care about Punk or wrestling so I cant see them watching the show or PPV, especially if their beloved doesnt appear. Until he does WWE doesnt really get anything out of this except some minor attention which we fans got them.
> 
> Until Brown makes an appearance or does something with Punk, no one really wins anything.


You don't understand. It's bigger than WM. This twitter feud gives punk a chance to get into national news. . . you know, where women beating Chris Brown is often headlined.




And to the people arguing about whether it's right not to or to hit women. Here's an idea. HIT NO ONE. Man or woman, keep your hands to yourself. That is all.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Explain why I am trolling two different situations completely. Rhianna was out of order but you do not do what Brown did to a woman. Tiger's wife had every right to be angry


There's a difference between every right to be angry and every right to physically assault someone.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> I'm assuming this CM Punk land you're referring to is alcohol free, correct?


Yeah it is, But double standards and daily worshiping are all the rage there.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Majesty said:


> Iron Sheik? The guy that beat the crap out of a woman sent her to the hospital and joked about it with Marty Janetty?


That's why he's awesome.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Why does Stone Cold Steve Austin or Punk's supposed hypocritical behaviour make anything he said any less right?

The posts about this topic in the last few days have been mind blowing. As the brother of a woman who was beaten in her relationship let me tell you I don't take it lightly. And I have no problems banning people for saying any more moronic stuff in this thread trying to justify Brown's actions. His actions can never be justified.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Explain why I am trolling two different situations completely. Rhianna was out of order but you do not do what Brown did to a woman. Tiger's wife had every right to be angry


So you can attack a guy for cheating but not when she tries to kill you by running you off the road? Yeah, good logic.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Apokolips said:


> Yeah it is, But double standards and daily worshiping are all the rage there.


Sounds like a pretty awesome place honestly.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Who wants to bet if it's all a work Chris Brown costs CM Punk his match with Jericho at Wrestlemania.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Chris Brown LOL.



> Note:today will be the last day I bring @cmpunk existence up!The confrontations that people continuously bring my way are very amusing.





> Cuz honestly, that shit is too time consuming to argue wit every person who has their own issues to deal with!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

corfend said:


> SCSA would stomp a mudhole in that homophobic attention whore.


How do you know that Punk is homophobic? Where do you get your information. Do tell please.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Either way, Brown is a woman beater and thats that. Punk is not.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Why does Stone Cold Steve Austin or Punk's supposed hypocritical behaviour make anything he said any less right?
> 
> The posts about this topic in the last few days have been mind blowing. As the brother of a woman who was beaten in her relationship let me tell you I don't take it lightly. And I have no problems banning people for saying any more moronic stuff in this thread trying to justify Brown's actions. His actions can never be justified.



And as a man whose cousin was killed because his woman threw him on the train tracks, I have no problem saying that no matter the gender if your life is in danger there is a time you say "enough is enough". I don't justify it but people need to stop acting like women are ALWAYS fragile being incapable of causing harm.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

CMB23 said:


> How do you know that Punk is homophobic? Where do you get your information. Do tell please.


I don't actually think he's homophobic. But that was said in relation to Punk calling a fan a "****" in a derogatory manner. Once again, I realise he isn't actually homophobic.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> So you can attack a guy for cheating but not when she tries to kill you by running you off the road? Yeah, good logic.


I said he could defend himself not beat her to a pulp. That's what Brown did. He went too far in defending himself. If someone threw a punch at you does that give you the right to beat the wholly hell out of them.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Although I agree with him when it comes to Brown, the guys idol is a wife beater. Nuff said.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Chris Brown has not shown any remorse for what he did to Rihanna a few years back. Those tweets the night of the grammys proves that Breezy is still a woman beating asshole.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Theproof said:


> Although I agree with him when it comes to Brown, the guys idol is a wife beater. Nuff said.


This.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Brown had minor scratches on his arm and scratches on his eye where she was trying to defend herself from being *repeatedly punched in the face.*

I hardly call that a just reaction. You honestly think a 100 pound Rihanna could kill Chris Brown? His retaliation was completely unjustified. You can't even try and sway me on this because you are wrong.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I said he could defend himself not beat her to a pulp. That's what Brown did. He went too far in defending himself. If someone threw a punch at you does that give you the right to beat the wholly hell out of them.


If they threaten my life, I will. Either way, women love me, so I would probably never hit a woman.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

You guys saying that Punk's idol is a wifebeater, has Punk ever said that he endorses Austin being a wife-beater? Has he ever looked up to Austin for being a wifebeater? And by the way, I don't think Austin did something like this:
http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/300522/20120217/chris-brown-rihanna-assault-police-report.htm


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Majesty said:


> Aaliyah says it best at 3:16 of the video(3:16.. lol coincidence?)


Must we bring Aaliyah into this shit. :no:


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Theproof said:


> Although I agree with him when it comes to Brown, the guys idol is a wife beater. Nuff said.


Exactly spot on, The point I've been trying get across all night, Just a shame people choose not to listen.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Theproof said:


> Although I agree with him when it comes to Brown, the guys idol is a wife beater. Nuff said.


True which is why its really hard to fathom that Punk is doing this purely out of the goodness of his heart.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

DOTL said:


> You don't understand. It's bigger than WM. This twitter feud gives punk a chance to get into national news. . . you know, where women beating Chris Brown is often headlined.


To me it's not that big as Brown is irrelevant in my eyes and only started getting this much attention again because he worked with Rhianna, smart way to get himself back in the spotlight I give him that.

This wont get any national news unless Brown comes onto our territory and actually gets in the ring with Punk.

Until then the farthest it'll go is TMZ. This is just my opinion on the matter though.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

So this is a work and Breezy will be at WM?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

The fact that people on here are giving Punk shit for going at it with a woman beater is amusing and a little pathetic.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Who gives a shit about Chris Brown? He's a terrible singer, and woman beater. On the other hand, CM Punk is giving other wrestlers a bad name. There's a reason why he will never be the face of the company, and will be nothing more than a upper midcarder.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

LarryCoon said:


> True which is why its really hard to fathom that Punk is doing this purely out of the goodness of his heart.


He isn't what ever people opinion is on Brown he's a world wide star, Punk seen this as an easy target for some publicity, Now WWE are jumping all over it and everyone has egg on there face because of this.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> If they threaten my life, I will. Either way, women love me, so I would probably never hit a woman.


Wow nice to see your morals there. What Brown did was not defending himself in anyway.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

can't believe Rhianna is actually involved in a project with this guy. Chris Brown is a fucking moron.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> You guys saying that Punk's idol is a wifebeater, has Punk ever said that he endorses Austin being a wife-beater? Has he ever looked up to Austin for being a wifebeater? And by the way, I don't think Austin did something like this:
> http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/300522/20120217/chris-brown-rihanna-assault-police-report.htm


Lol, all Austin probably did to Debra was just give her a slap or punch. Brown assaulted the fuck out of Rihanna. Yet they compare it because "Oh, they hit a woman and they should never be laid a finger on because they are so weaker physically and are angels that have the right to cut your balls off without retaliation!"


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Wow nice to see your morals there. What Brown did was not defending himself in anyway.


So if a woman has a gun, you just gonna let her shoot you? Fuck morals, that shits just stupid.

And I wasnt referring to Brown, I was talking about me.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Chris Brown has more charisma than most of the WWE roster. Fuck what he's done, this twitter fight is hilarious. :lmao


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Stone Cold is considered one of the greatest wrestlers of all time
Chris Brown is an objectively shitty pop r&b singer 

Both are recovering woman beaters, but one of them is considered great in their respective field. Punk obviously idolizes Austin the worker, not the woman beater. Point me in the direction where Punk sticks up for Austin laying the smackdown on Debra, and it's not like Stone Cold goes around avoiding it and telling the haters to fuck off every time the incident is mentioned. Chris Brown is an oversensitive asshole that doesn't know how to carry himself publicly. Every time the incident is mentioned, Brown acts like a fucking bitch. Can't believe some of ya'll are co-signing this Chris Brown character at all, b.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Look, if a woman is crazy and wants to hurt; you have every right to contain her. But, that doesn't mean that you should go batshit crazy and take it as far as biting the girl. As the daughter of someone who suffered abuse, I don't condone the shit at all, but I don't think that we as females should get passes either.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Wow nice to see your morals there.


I don't know about you or anyone else, but I value my life over some stupid "morals". And I realize this wasn't aimed at me but I had to reply because I'm tired of this "Never hit a woman even if your life is in jeopardy" mentality.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> So if a woman has a gun, you just gonna let her shoot you? Fuck morals, that shits just stupid.
> 
> And I wasnt referring to Brown, I was talking about me.


How the fuck is that the same as what Brown did? You have to be one most stupid people I have met. At least Majesty had a point. Of course if she had a gun but she didn't. Brown was not defending himself he was beating the shit out of her.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Azuran said:


> Who gives a shit about Chris Brown? He's a terrible singer, and woman beater. On the other hand, CM Punk is giving other wrestlers a bad name. There's a reason why he will never be the face of the company, and will be nothing more than a upper midcarder.


Are you stupid? How in ANY way does what CM Punk has said at any point in this exchange given wrestlers a bad name? At all. Seriously. Give me one example. Just one.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

The funny thing about it is that any 'man' who hits a woman clearly has a pussy and Chris goes about talking about another man's junk.


All signs point to Brown is a woman.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Lol, *all Austin probably did to Debra was just give her a slap or punch*. Brown assaulted the fuck out of Rihanna. Yet they compare it because "Oh, they hit a woman and they should never be laid a finger on because they are so weaker physically and are angels that have the right to cut your balls off without retaliation!"


Just? dude you shouldn't put your hands on a woman either way, It doesn't matter if the other guy threw less punches.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Austin is going to screw Punk at WM 29 and align himself with Chris Brown thus calling themselves “_The Two Man Wife Beater Trip_”. Calling it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I don't know about you or anyone else, but I value my life over some stupid "morals".


There is a big difference between defending yourself and beating the shit out of girl.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

corfend said:


> ^^^This is absolutely not a work.
> 
> Anyway, Brown's a bit of an idiot. If a professional wrestler (in other words, a very minor celebrity) is talking shit about him, why respond?


theres more indicators pointing to the fact that this is a work than not...WWE is plugging something that would generally be considered bad for publicity, why?


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

iHoneyBea said:


> To me it's not that big as Brown is irrelevant in my eyes and only started getting this much attention again because he worked with Rhianna, smart way to get himself back in the spotlight I give him that.
> 
> This wont get any national news unless Brown comes onto our territory and actually gets in the ring with Punk.
> 
> Until then the farthest it'll go is TMZ. This is just my opinion on the matter though.


On a slow news day, I can see an entertainment site picking this up. And that's the point. This is the same culture that thinks this is news:
http://shine.yahoo.com/pets/kate-middleton-finally-reveals-her-dogs-name-lupo-185400741.html

:no:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't believe there's so many women supporting Chris Brown.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

ecabney said:


> Stone Cold is considered one of the greatest wrestlers of all time
> Chris Brown is an objectively shitty pop r&b singer
> 
> Both are recovering woman beaters, but one of them is considered great in their respective field. Punk obviously idolizes Austin the worker, not the woman beater. Point me in the direction where Punk sticks up for Austin laying the smackdown on Debra, and it's not like Stone Cold goes around avoiding it and telling the haters to fuck off every time the incident is mentioned. Chris Brown is an oversensitive asshole that doesn't know how to carry himself publicly. Every time the incident is mentioned, Brown acts like a fucking bitch. Can't believe some of ya'll are co-signing this Chris Brown character at all, b.


Co-fucking sign.



> I can't believe there's so many women supporting Chris Brown.


It's because of his looks. A lot of women consider Brown one of the "best looking" men on the planet, so that's why he gets a pass. Particularly black women (Yes I am black). They take up for Chris because they think he's cute but yet guys like Bobby Brown, Ike Turner and Diddy who they don't find attractive, they think should rot in hell for being woman beaters.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

ecabney said:


> Stone Cold is considered one of the greatest wrestlers of all time
> Chris Brown is an objectively shitty pop r&b singer
> 
> Both are recovering woman beaters, but one of them is considered great in their respective field. Punk obviously idolizes Austin the worker, not the woman beater. Point me in the direction where Punk sticks up for Austin laying the smackdown on Debra, and it's not like Stone Cold goes around avoiding it and telling the haters to fuck off every time the incident is mentioned. Chris Brown is an oversensitive asshole that doesn't know how to carry himself publicly. Every time the incident is mentioned, Brown acts like a fucking bitch. Can't believe some of ya'll are co-signing this Chris Brown character at all, b.


I don't know about everyone else, but I'm not condoning Brown's actions at all. I'm just saying Punk's being a hypocritical attention whore. This whole thing is incredibly stupid.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Redrox said:


> I agree 100% with Punk here..


Same here...

It's a pity, that Punk didn't break away from the PG. So I'm thinking it could be a WWE promo (I hope not).


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Apokolips said:


> Just? dude you shouldn't put your hands on a woman either way, It doesn't matter if the other guy threw less punches.


DTA - Don't trust anybody! Not even your husband. Debra was married to him she should've known not to piss off the rattlesnake



/not serious


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Explain why I am trolling two different situations completely. Rhianna was out of order but you do not do what Brown did to a woman. Tiger's wife had every right to be angry


Wow. Ok. It's not right for a man to assault a woman (it isn't) but it's perfectly ok for a woman to assault a man if he cheats on her. You're no better than anyone who tries to justify what Chris Brown did.

Violence PERIOD is wrong. Period. Unjustly attacking any other human being, regardless of the genders at hand, is not right. This is exactly what the fuck is wrong with this thread and this entire situation. This isn't about the fact that domestic violence is wrong, that's just the jumping off point for people to have their say of what they think about CM Punk or Chris Brown. This is why Punk shouldn't have typed the tweet in the first place. It's turned into shameless publicity and ignorant rambling from everyone instead of bringing a serious issue to light.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

corfend said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but I'm not condoning Brown's actions at all. I'm just saying Punk's being a hypocritical attention whore. This whole thing is incredibly stupid.



Honestly all I get from the guy you quoted was 

"I condone what Stone Cold did more because I enjoyed his work more. I don't condone what Chris Brown did more because I don't like his music." That's pretty much the ONLY defense people have when it comes to both of them.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Where was he 3 years ago when this first happened? Just more attention whoring from CM Punk.

Better yet shouldn't he be calling out Stone Cold first?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Apokolips said:


> Just? dude you shouldn't put your hands on a woman either way, It doesn't matter if the other guy threw less punches.


You should, specially if she is putting your life at risk. Now I realize that's not what happened with Austin or Brown, but I am talking about in general and this idiotic "never lay a finger on woman but let them beat you till you die" mentality. Austin was going through some fucked up time and has probably realized his mistake by now but Brown is a complete dickhead even now, so I understand why Austin would get away with it, not to mention, he's actually good at his job unlike the hack named Brown.



R.K.O Peep said:


> There is a big difference between defending yourself and beating the shit out of girl.


I realize you were talking about the Brown incident which I am not defending at all, so my mistake.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

> Chris Brown @chrisbrown
> I really hope this 15 minutes of fame is paying you for the long run becuz music last forever! *Wrestlers come and go according to ratings!*


I'd rather Chris Brown NOT bring Mark Henry into this.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

pewpewpew said:


> I'd rather Chris Brown NOT bring Mark Henry into this.


But Santino benefited


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The irony in Chris Brown saying wrestlers come and go because of ratings is that musicians come and go because of sales.

It's not like every musician who ever once had a hit is relevant forever in the music world, just like not every wrestler who had a period of success is relevant forever in the wrestling world.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Wow. Ok. It's not right for a man to assault a woman (it isn't) but it's perfectly ok for a woman to assault a man if he cheats on her. You're no better than anyone who tries to justify what Chris Brown did.
> 
> Violence PERIOD is wrong. Period. Unjustly attacking any other human being, regardless of the genders at hand, is not right. This is exactly what the fuck is wrong with this thread and this entire situation. This isn't about the fact that domestic violence is wrong, that's just the jumping off point for people to have their say of what they think about CM Punk or Chris Brown. This is why Punk shouldn't have typed the tweet in the first place. It's turned into shameless publicity and ignorant rambling from everyone instead of bringing a serious issue to light.


OK.... I maybe should not have said she had the right to hit him with a nine iron but she had more reason to be mad. Should she have done it? No Do I blame her? Not really. But if what Chris Brown did is much worse then Tiger Wood's wife


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Wow nice to see your morals there. What Brown did was not defending himself in anyway.


While it is never right for people to hit someone else, male OR female, there have been reports that Rihanna actually did lay a few in (slaps, I think it was). Apparently, she found a text on his phone from some other chick and she flipped on him and was allegedly the first to lay a hand on him.

The thing is, because she is the woman and because she was the one who ended up with the cuts and bruises, people just ignore everything she did.

Chris went WAY too far, but both are at fault for being fucking idiots. People just love to sweep what a woman did under the carpet and make her look like such a victim.

This is, of course, if those reports have any truth to them.


----------



## juztaredneck (Feb 14, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Lol, all Austin probably did to Debra was just give her a slap or punch. Brown assaulted the fuck out of Rihanna. Yet they compare it because "Oh, they hit a woman and they should never be laid a finger on because they are so weaker physically and are angels that have the right to cut your balls off without retaliation!"


But does it make it okay?Now i dont agree with what CB did and i think he is a POS but Punk shouldnt have put himself in this situation because he looks a bit racist and is making this thing appear like a double standard. Because Austin is a woman beater and so is Y2j,but people keep excusing them.

I've seen this multiple times with black celebs.I saw it with Michael Vick,Lebron,and Chris Brown. When a black celeb does something bad.Most whites not including myself,tend to see them as the most evilest person in the world,even if they served time and try to rehabilitate themselves,but when a white celeb does something its alright and all is forgiven.People support Mel Gibson still even after he went on his racist rant,and knocked his wife's tooth out.They also love quoting the multiple time woman beater Charlie Sheen "Winning" and nobody had a problem with Tiger's wife almost seriously injuring him either.Want more proof?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

pewpewpew said:


> I'd rather Chris Brown NOT bring Mark Henry into this.


:lmao:


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

notorious_187 said:


> The irony in Chris Brown saying wrestlers come and go because of ratings is that musicians come and go because of album sales.
> 
> It's not like every musician who ever once had a hit is known forever.


I guess that's why he's still here because his last album opened at number one and he had 5 number one hits off of it. 

But people here say he is just a mediocre single with minimal fame.. when that's apparently untrue. He apparently did something right.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

R.K.O Peep said:


> OK.... I maybe should not have said she had the right to hit him with a nine iron but she had more reason to be mad. Should she have done it? No Do I blame her? Not really. But if what Chris Brown did is much worse then Tiger Wood's wife


No one should be hitting anyone period. Why even bother making comparisons?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Many years from now, Brown will be more known for hitting a woman than his shitty music. This has become his legacy and thats pretty sad.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Honestly, I doubt Debra even felt Austin's punches with all that silicon in her face so that doesn't even count.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

corfend said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but I'm not condoning Brown's actions at all. I'm just saying Punk's being a hypocritical attention whore. This whole thing is incredibly stupid.


Just because he's standing up to a popular teen douchebag?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL at violence is wrong yet you watch wrestling

SIGH 
this thread is fun


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I realize you were talking about the Brown incident which I am not defending at all, so my mistake.


Tis cool. Glad someone gets the difference. Violence is wrong no matter what and I was taught by my family you never hit a girl unless it is a last resort and you only do it to restrain them. Not beat the wholly hell out of them.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Apokolips said:


> He isn't what ever people opinion is on Brown he's a world wide star, Punk seen this as an easy target for some publicity, Now WWE are jumping all over it and everyone has egg on there face because of this.


Isn't Stone Cold much closer to Punk's ear per se? If Punk is really this passionate about violence against women, he should probably start from his own wrestling circle.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

pewpewpew said:


> I'd rather Chris Brown NOT bring Mark Henry into this.


 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

pewpewpew said:


> I'd rather Chris Brown NOT bring Mark Henry into this.


Chris Brown forgot to mention that only GOOD music lives on forever. No one is gonna remember his shitty, music making ass 40 years from now.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Catalanotto said:


> While it is never right for people to hit someone else, male OR female, there have been reports that Rihanna actually did lay a few in (slaps, I think it was). Apparently, she found a text on his phone from some other chick and she flipped on him and was allegedly the first to lay a hand on him.
> 
> The thing is, because she is the woman and because she was the one who ended up with the cuts and bruises, people just ignore everything she did.
> 
> ...


I made that point in another thread and everyone jumped on my case. Both people made bad decisions but Chris Brown definitely went too far. At the same time Rihanna wasn't some innocent woman. She initiated the violence while he was driving.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Let me just clear this up right now.

Speaking as a woman, do I condone violence against our gender? Not really.

At the same time in certain situations it's perfectly fine to fight back. Despite what many may think a lot of us women are not weak as portrayed, we can not only take a punch, but give a man one right back.

In the case of Rhianna the beating was over the line as she is much smaller than Brown is, practically a twig. He could have easily pulled the car over, grabbed her arms (if she was hitting him) and total her to calm down or kicked her out of the car. He didnt have to go all Wii boxing, without the controllers, on her face.

At the same time let's say a woman like Kharma got into a fight with Brown and she started punching him. In that case it'd be okay for him to hit her back as he's defending himself and Kharma can likely take the hit.

There's also other situations where it's justified, but no need to go into that.

Violence against women is never okay as most cannot defend themselves, but that doesnt mean it's completely un-aceeptable. But in Brown and Austin's case, it wasnt okay.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Azuran said:


> Chris Brown forgot to mention that only GOOD music lives on forever. No one is gonna remember his ass 40 years from now.


Tell that to the Beatles.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

R.K.O Peep said:


> OK.... I maybe should not have said she had the right to hit him with a nine iron but she had more reason to be mad. Should she have done it? No Do I blame her? Not really. But if what Chris Brown did is much worse then Tiger Wood's wife


It's not about what was worse. What they BOTH did was horrible. You have every right to be angry if you were wronged, but that doesn't give you the right to go and start beating the shit out of people.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Cult of Personality or International Love


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Majesty said:


> I guess that's why he's still here because his last album opened at number one and he had 5 number one hits off of it.
> 
> But people here say he is just a mediocre single with minimal fame.. when that's apparently untrue. He apparently did something right.


Actually he only had 2 #1 songs from that album but yes Chris Brown is very popular right now, anyone who denies that is being delusional.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Majesty said:


> I guess that's why he's still here because his last album opened at number one and he had 5 number one hits off of it.
> 
> But people here say he is just a mediocre single with minimal fame.. when that's apparently untrue. He apparently did something right.


5 number ones? On what charts? The R&B Charts? That's nothing. No offense to Brown but his sales aren't what they used to be. Sales period aren't what they used to be period unless you're Adele.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

LarryCoon said:


> Isn't Stone Cold much closer to Punk's ear per se? If Punk is really this passionate about violence against women, he should probably start from his own wrestling circle.


He's just attention whoring so he's not going to address Stone Cold's past.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey everyone here with the moral standards and everything.. I'd like to know your opinions and if you still support the following celebrities

John Lennon, Sean Penn (pleaded guilty for beating Madonna) Frank Sinatra, Johnny Cash, James Brown, Hillary Clinton (has been accused by biographers in the past of attacking Bill,) Humphrey Bogart's wife, Liza Minnelli has been accused of attacking David Gest, Christian Slater, Joe Elliott (from Def Leppard), Anthony Michael Hall, Tiger Woods, Urkel, Rick Springfield, Kurt Cobain, Courtney Love, Eminem and his wife, Ron Wood (Stones), Phil Hartmann was murdered by his wife), Evil Kneival, Harry Morgan (M*A*S*H), Riddick Bowe, Mike Tyson and Robin Givens, Bill Murray, Richard Pryor, Paul Anka and his wife, Jackson Browne (he allegedly beat Daryll Hannah) , Dennis Hopper, Josh Brolin (he allegedly beat Diane Lane), Gary Coleman, Mel Gibson, Charlie Sheen, Al Green and the list goes on and on and on and on and on. 

How about you boycott every single one of them


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Carcass said:


> Tell that to the Beatles.


Um...........


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Tell that to the Beatles.


Or Elvis.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Carcass said:


> Tell that to the Beatles.


Come on now. Chris Brown's popularity in his prime (Currently) can't even compare to The Beatles popularity in their prime.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

juztaredneck said:


> But does it make it okay?Now i dont agree with what CB did and i think he is a POS but Punk shouldnt have put himself in this situation because he looks a bit racist and is making this thing appear like a double standard. Because Austin is a woman beater and so is Y2j,but people keep excusing them.
> 
> I've seen this multiple times with black celebs.I saw it with Michael Vick,Lebron,and Chris Brown. When a black celeb does something bad.Most whites not including myself,tend to see them as the most evilest person in the world,even if they served time and try to rehabilitate themselves,but when a white celeb does something its alright and all is forgiven.People support Mel Gibson still even after he went on his racist rant,and knocked his wife's tooth out.They also love quoting the multiple time woman beater Charlie Sheen "Winning" and nobody had a problem with Tiger's wife almost seriously injuring him either.Want more proof?


The thing is, Austin's problems were a decade ago and he seems to have grown past that shit by now. Jericho was just defending himself and Brown was being a complete dickhead and went too far with the beating plus is a complete douchebag that craps his pants every time it's brought up.

I don't even know why you keep mentioning Y2J when he was clearly being harassed by several fans, both men and women and just hit the one that was closest to him.

As for the race thing, maybe it's true but I really don't believe for a second that Punk is an undercover racist with his targets.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> While it is never right for people to hit someone else, male OR female, there have been reports that Rihanna actually did lay a few in (slaps, I think it was). Apparently, she found a text on his phone from some other chick and she flipped on him and was allegedly the first to lay a hand on him.
> 
> The thing is, because she is the woman and because she was the one who ended up with the cuts and bruises, people just ignore everything she did.
> 
> ...


Your right Rhianna is a fucking idiot as well. Chris Brown went waaay too far. If he just stopped her from attacking him then he would have done nothing wrong but to go as far as he did is stepping over a line.




kobra860 said:


> No one should be hitting anyone period. Why even bother making comparisons?


I was responding to something some else said.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Tell that to the Beatles.


Or Bob Dylan.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Tell that to the Beatles.


Are you trying to compare Chris Brown to The Beatles?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

damn 50 plus pages. Wow and impretty sure half the pages were Punk haters and ppl bringing up Austin. Havent watched the vid but will but im sure no matter whats in it Punk is right. i cant stand Brown at all. Whats worse is the women that actually defend the guy. I was close to going insane when i kept hearing ppl defend him especially women. i though this career would have ended seeing as how women buy his shit but fucking no. wth


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Punks just mardy as he can't get off with an actual woman. 

Breezy has Rihanna.

#CornballPunk


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Majesty said:


> Hey everyone here with the moral standards and everything.. I'd like to know your opinions and if you still support the following celebrities
> 
> John Lennon, Sean Penn (pleaded guilty for beating Madonna) Frank Sinatra, Johnny Cash, James Brown, Hillary Clinton (has been accused by biographers in the past of attacking Bill,) Humphrey Bogart's wife, Liza Minnelli has been accused of attacking David Gest, Christian Slater, Joe Elliott (from Def Leppard), Anthony Michael Hall, Tiger Woods, Urkel, Rick Springfield, Kurt Cobain, Courtney Love, Eminem and his wife, Ron Wood (Stones), Phil Hartmann was murdered by his wife), Evil Kneival, Harry Morgan (M*A*S*H), Riddick Bowe, Mike Tyson and Robin Givens, Bill Murray, Richard Pryor, Paul Anka and his wife, Jackson Browne (he allegedly beat Daryll Hannah) , Dennis Hopper, Josh Brolin (he allegedly beat Diane Lane), Gary Coleman, Mel Gibson, Charlie Sheen, Al Green and the list goes on and on and on and on and on.
> 
> How about you boycott every single one of them


Majority of people on the list I either don't give a shit about or don't know.

Let's get one thing straight, Chris Brown has a couple nice songs that I like, he is very talented and I never denied that.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> He's just attention whoring so he's not going to address Stone Cold's past.


If Punk really wanted to help out the cause, he should go after Stone Cold, who wasn't given enough flak for his inappropriate behavior rather than an easy target like Brown whose wrongdoings has already been saturated with media backlash.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

iHoneyBea said:


> Are you trying to compare Chris Brown to The Beatles?


I really hope not.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 25, 2011)

Majesty said:


> Hey everyone here with the moral standards and everything.. I'd like to know your opinions and if you still support the following celebrities
> 
> John Lennon, Sean Penn (pleaded guilty for beating Madonna) Frank Sinatra, Johnny Cash, James Brown, Hillary Clinton (has been accused by biographers in the past of attacking Bill,) Humphrey Bogart's wife, Liza Minnelli has been accused of attacking David Gest, Christian Slater, Joe Elliott (from Def Leppard), Anthony Michael Hall, Tiger Woods, Urkel, Rick Springfield, Kurt Cobain, Courtney Love, Eminem and his wife, Ron Wood (Stones), Phil Hartmann was murdered by his wife), Evil Kneival, Harry Morgan (M*A*S*H), Riddick Bowe, Mike Tyson and Robin Givens, Bill Murray, Richard Pryor, Paul Anka and his wife, Jackson Browne (he allegedly beat Daryll Hannah) , Dennis Hopper, Josh Brolin (he allegedly beat Diane Lane), Gary Coleman, Mel Gibson, Charlie Sheen, Al Green and the list goes on and on and on and on and on.
> 
> How about you boycott every single one of them


It's a bit weird they have singled out Chris Brown for this attack seeing as others have also done the same thing. John Laurinitis and Beth Phoenix have also tweeted about it, anyone noticed any other wrestlers tweet about it?


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Just because he's standing up to a popular teen douchebag?


Erm, no, because he's trying to stir up shit from years ago for no good reason. 

As for the Austin thing, Punk IS being a hypocrite about it regardless of what people say. He's tweeting this stuff to Brown not because he dislikes the guy's music, but because the guy hit his girlfriend. Regardless of how much Punk respects Austin's work as a wrestler, until he starts tweeting SCSA about his domestic issues and challenging Stone Cold to a legit fight, he's a hypocrite in my book. And the "for all we know, Punk's talked about this to Austin privately" BS isn't good enough.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SoupMan Prime said:


> damn 50 plus pages. Wow and impretty sure half the pages were Punk haters and ppl bringing up Austin. Havent watched the vid but will but im sure no matter whats in it Punk is right. i cant stand Brown at all. Whats worse is the women that actually defend the guy. I was close to going insane when i kept hearing ppl defend him especially women. i though this career would have ended seeing as how women buy his shit but fucking no. wth


Roman Polanski's career didn't end. Neither did Charlie Sheen's. Blame the entertainment industry.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Majesty said:


> Hey everyone here with the moral standards and everything.. I'd like to know your opinions and if you still support the following celebrities
> 
> John Lennon, Sean Penn (pleaded guilty for beating Madonna) Frank Sinatra, Johnny Cash, James Brown, Hillary Clinton (has been accused by biographers in the past of attacking Bill,) Humphrey Bogart's wife, Liza Minnelli has been accused of attacking David Gest, Christian Slater, Joe Elliott (from Def Leppard), Anthony Michael Hall, Tiger Woods, Urkel, Rick Springfield, Kurt Cobain, Courtney Love, Eminem and his wife, Ron Wood (Stones), Phil Hartmann was murdered by his wife), Evil Kneival, Harry Morgan (M*A*S*H), Riddick Bowe, Mike Tyson and Robin Givens, Bill Murray, Richard Pryor, Paul Anka and his wife, Jackson Browne (he allegedly beat Daryll Hannah) , Dennis Hopper, Josh Brolin (he allegedly beat Diane Lane), Gary Coleman, Mel Gibson, Charlie Sheen, Al Green and the list goes on and on and on and on and on.
> 
> How about you boycott every single one of them


Heavily supporting James Brown and Eminem, plus a fan of Sean Penn and Johnny Cash and Mike Tyson. Not familiar enough with the rest to have an opinion, but I tell you, any domestic violence problems they had, will not cloud my judgment on their occupations.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Majesty said:


> Hey everyone here with the moral standards and everything.. I'd like to know your opinions and if you still support the following celebrities
> 
> John Lennon, Sean Penn (pleaded guilty for beating Madonna) Frank Sinatra, Johnny Cash, James Brown, Hillary Clinton (has been accused by biographers in the past of attacking Bill,) Humphrey Bogart's wife, Liza Minnelli has been accused of attacking David Gest, Christian Slater, Joe Elliott (from Def Leppard), Anthony Michael Hall, Tiger Woods, Urkel, Rick Springfield, Kurt Cobain, Courtney Love, Eminem and his wife, Ron Wood (Stones), Phil Hartmann was murdered by his wife), Evil Kneival, Harry Morgan (M*A*S*H), Riddick Bowe, Mike Tyson and Robin Givens, Bill Murray, Richard Pryor, Paul Anka and his wife, Jackson Browne (he allegedly beat Daryll Hannah) , Dennis Hopper, Josh Brolin (he allegedly beat Diane Lane), Gary Coleman, Mel Gibson, Charlie Sheen, Al Green and the list goes on and on and on and on and on.
> 
> How about you boycott every single one of them


I've never heard of half them fools anyway.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

This is a work guys.

Chris Brow to appear at WM in some capacity..maybe in Jericho's corner


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

TheF1BOB said:


> Punks just mardy as he can't get off with an actual woman.
> 
> Breezy has Rihanna.
> 
> #CornballPunk


Punk has slept with a large number of Diva's


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

iHoneyBea said:


> Are you trying to compare Chris Brown to The Beatles?


I would hope not. Chris Brown will be one of those singers you actually have to dig to find, kinda like a random disco act, big in the day but not in a really long time.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> Punks just mardy as he can't get off with an actual woman.
> 
> Breezy has Rihanna.
> 
> #CornballPunk


Yeah you do know Punk was dating Beth until recently


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Green Light said:


> DTA - Don't trust anybody! Not even your husband. Debra was married to him she should've known not to piss off the rattlesnake
> 
> 
> 
> /not serious


:lmao

Seeing you guys rip each other apart and defend these guys is more entertaining than tonight's Smackdown.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

juztaredneck said:


> But does it make it okay?Now i dont agree with what CB did and i think he is a POS but Punk shouldnt have put himself in this situation because he looks a bit racist and is making this thing appear like a double standard. Because Austin is a woman beater and so is Y2j,but people keep excusing them.
> 
> I've seen this multiple times with black celebs.I saw it with Michael Vick,Lebron,and Chris Brown. When a black celeb does something bad.Most whites not including myself,tend to see them as the most evilest person in the world,even if they served time and try to rehabilitate themselves,but when a white celeb does something its alright and all is forgiven.People support Mel Gibson still even after he went on his racist rant,and knocked his wife's tooth out.They also love quoting the multiple time woman beater Charlie Sheen "Winning" and nobody had a problem with Tiger's wife almost seriously injuring him either.Want more proof?


How the FUCK do you come to the conclusion that Punk is a racist? Because he called out an arrogant, immature douchebag on his attitude regarding his critics over beating the shit out of his then-girlfriend?

Give me a fucking break.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

iHoneyBea said:


> Let me just clear this up right now.
> 
> Speaking as a woman, do I condone violence against our gender? Not really.
> 
> ...


I find this fairly stupid.

If someone is attacking me first, I don't give a fuck how big or small they are. They ask for it if they decide to lay a hand on me.

If I decide to lay a hand on someone, big or small, I deserve a hit right back.

As I said, no one _should_ be hitting anyone, but, if someone is going to attack, size doesn't fucking matter when I am defending myself.


Before you say OMG STOP YER MACHO TALK, I have a pussy.

In any case, people should just keep their hands to themselves. I am just saying that, personally, I don't think I should have to sit on my hands just because someone smaller than I am decides they want to hit me.

If someone doesn't want to be hit, don't land the first blow. It doesn't make it right/fair/okay for someone to get violent because they are small.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The main problem with Chris Brown is that he acts as if he's the victim in the situation, he acts as if he's entitled to something and we're all supposed to feel bad for him because he beat her up. Him and his delusional fans expect people to just forget about what happened and support him as if he's this humanitarian who promotes world peace and that's not the case. He expects it that people are just supposed to forget about what happened and then when people bring it up he goes apeshit and starts causing a big fuss on Twitter or as soon on Good Morning America, throwing chairs through skyscraper windows and him doing that doesn't help him support his case at well. In fact, it makes his case even worse.

He makes a joke about the domestic abuse case. On Twitter a couple weeks ago, he tells a girl a pickup line that says: "I promise I won't beat you." It's sad.


----------



## Moshe. (Sep 20, 2011)

They only care for his music and most of the women disliked Rihanna because, to them, she was a whore. So, women in that regard didn't care for her. 

As for Punk, someone tell that idiot to shut-up. A man is defined by his chromosomes, not some haphazard, cliche view of what a man is, and in the same vein, he is talking about something that is considered old and a guy who has already paid down his debt. Chris Brown was forgiven by Rihanna and that is all that matters, he doesn't need Punk's forgiveness or Punk's approval. Punk just needs to grow up and get over it.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Heavily supporting James Brown and Eminem, plus a fan of Sean Penn and Johnny Cash and Mike Tyson. Not familiar enough with the rest to have an opinion, but I tell you, any domestic violence problems they had, will not cloud my judgment on their occupations.


How about Eminem whose occupation is rapping who has beaten his wife and made songs about murdering her in front of their child?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Evolution said:


> How the FUCK do you come to the conclusion that Punk is a racist? Because he called out an arrogant, immature douchebag on his attitude regarding his critics over beating the shit out of his then-girlfriend?
> 
> Give me a fucking break.


Probably because he didn't call out Stone Cold.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*This is a work guys.*

Chris Brow to appear at WM in some capacity..maybe in Jericho's corner


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Evolution said:


> How the FUCK do you come to the conclusion that Punk is a racist? Because he called out an arrogant, immature douchebag on his attitude regarding his critics over beating the shit out of his then-girlfriend?
> 
> Give me a fucking break.


It's directed towards an African American, so of course someone will think it's racist.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Majesty said:


> How about Eminem whose occupation is rapping who has beaten his wife and made songs about murdering her in front of their child?


I think I made it clear that I'm a huge Eminem fan. In fact, I actually like "97 Bonnie & Clyde" although "Kim" is too noisy and "heavy metal" like for me to enjoy. But I do laugh at the screaming delivery of his lyrics.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

JERIPUNK said:


> *This is a work guys.*
> 
> Chris Brow to appear at WM in some capacity..maybe in Jericho's corner


WOMEN PUNCHERS UNITED!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Probably because he didn't call out Stone Cold.


To quote Stone Cold Steve Austin to all the people who think he is racist:


WHAT!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

JERIPUNK said:


> *This is a work guys.*
> 
> Chris Brow to appear at WM in some capacity..maybe in Jericho's corner


Now it makes sense. The alliance of woman-beating Chris'. Perhaps they'll cut a promo before the match where they beat up Lilian Garcia


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

iHoneyBea said:


> Are you trying to compare Chris Brown to The Beatles?


Sorta. Beatles made bad music and are still rememberd 40 years later, so Brown can be remembered for his crap too.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

JERIPUNK said:


> *This is a work guys.*
> 
> Chris Brow to appear at WM in some capacity..maybe in Jericho's corner


Apparently, some people thought this was done purely out of the goodness of Punk's heart.

Now I'm not sure that Chris Brown is going to be in Y2J's corner but I'm pretty sure this is an easy way to get exposure and support from the mainstream audience.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

kobra860 said:


> Probably because he didn't call out Stone Cold.


Does Austin have the same arrogant, immature douchebag attitude towards his past?


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

I find it funny that he doesn't like Rock for not working the road and getting a spot at WM, but he likes SCSA who committed an atrocity against women. 


CM Punk or CM RACIST?

You decide.


----------



## Moshe. (Sep 20, 2011)

IT is a matter of "why"? If he is that sincere about woman beating being wrong, go join a fucking charity and fight against it. Bringing up something that old and a person who was already forgiven by the victim and apologized heavily for what he's done, is idiotic and needs to have a second look. Where's Stone Cold's apology for smacking around Debra or Eminem's? Punk didn't go after them for it.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Evolution said:


> How the FUCK do you come to the conclusion that Punk is a racist? Because he called out an arrogant, immature douchebag on his attitude regarding his critics over beating the shit out of his then-girlfriend?
> 
> Give me a fucking break.


He said he wanted to curb stomp a black man of course there's a racial component to that.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Carcass said:


> Sorta. Beatles made bad music and are still rememberd 40 years later, so Brown can be remembered for his crap too.


Same can be said for Elvis who just copied a bunch of people.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Does Austin have the same arrogant, immature douchebag attitude towards his past?



idk Austin didn't have a twitter back then and stayed out of the media eye and no one really bothered him around that time like they do nowadays. Matter of fact I don't remember it being on the news for anymore than a week and it was barely covered. It was one of those "swept under the rug" stories. Im sure if he got the media fire that Chris Brown got we could have had a chance to see how he actually reacted but they didn't go after him as hard did they? Not to mention people didn't bring it up in every single interview he had nor did he have to spend the better part of 2 years having to apologize about it, nor did he donate to any womans charity for beaten women. If you wanna be honest, Chris did more to show remorse than Austin did but gets no credit for it. And that's just how it is.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Moshe. said:


> IT is a matter of "why"? If he is that sincere about woman beating being wrong, go join a fucking charity and fight against it. Bringing up something that old and a person who was already forgiven by the victim and apologized heavily for what he's done, is idiotic and needs to have a second look. Where's Stone Cold's apology for smacking around Debra or Eminem's? Punk didn't go after them for it.


Exactly, I can't believe how blind some people here are.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Majesty said:


> Hey everyone here with the moral standards and everything.. I'd like to know your opinions and if you still support the following celebrities
> 
> John Lennon, *Sean Penn (pleaded guilty for beating Madonna)* Frank Sinatra, Johnny Cash, James Brown, Hillary Clinton (has been accused by biographers in the past of attacking Bill,) Humphrey Bogart's wife, Liza Minnelli has been accused of attacking David Gest, Christian Slater, Joe Elliott (from Def Leppard), Anthony Michael Hall, Tiger Woods, Urkel, Rick Springfield, Kurt Cobain, Courtney Love, Eminem and his wife, Ron Wood (Stones), Phil Hartmann was murdered by his wife), Evil Kneival, Harry Morgan (M*A*S*H), Riddick Bowe, Mike Tyson and Robin Givens, Bill Murray, Richard Pryor, Paul Anka and his wife, Jackson Browne (he allegedly beat Daryll Hannah) , Dennis Hopper, Josh Brolin (he allegedly beat Diane Lane), Gary Coleman, Mel Gibson, Charlie Sheen, Al Green and the list goes on and on and on and on and on.
> 
> How about you boycott every single one of them


He should be commended for that.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> I find this fairly stupid.
> 
> If someone is attacking me first, I don't give a fuck how big or small they are. They ask for it if they decide to lay a hand on me.
> 
> ...


If I girl is like 5"2 weighing 90 pounds soaking wet and the guy is like Zeke's size, why would he need to completely beat her down unless she was coming at him with a knife or gun? 

When you're twice the size of a woman you can think of a better way to defend yourself if she's doing something as simple as punching you. That's what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

Kinda losing my faith in humanity when people are actually defending Chris Brown

"oh but stone cold did this"
"but this guy did that"
"but that was 3 years ago it aint relevant"
"leave brown alone! stone cold did it too!"

please... don't be children, attention whoring or not, Chris Brown is still a washed up coward, anyone defending him or trying desperately to bring attention away form him by bringing up other offenders just shouldn't bother discussing this at all


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Evolution said:


> Does Austin have the same arrogant, immature douchebag attitude towards his past?


Why does it matter? He still beat up his wife.


----------



## Moshe. (Sep 20, 2011)

That is subjective. "Bad" music is music no-one cares to listen to. The fans decide what music is good to listen to and what music is not. It really doesn't matter what an individual thinks in terms of his own tastes.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Sorta. Beatles made bad music and are still rememberd 40 years later, so Brown can be remembered for his crap too.


Some Beatles song are not that great but their music isn't bad. They just had whiny voices. *Kanye shurg*


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

I have to agree and like everything punk said in the vid, props to him.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> He said he wanted to curb stomp a black man of course there's a racial component to that.


He wants to be Edward Norton in American History X minus the shower rape scene.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Same can be said for Elvis who just copied a bunch of people.


True, but he did it better than most and is argubly the most influential singer of all time.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

I think this is all just another one of Vince's publicity stunts, but if anybody needs the shit kicked out of them it's Chris Brown.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> True, but he did it better than most and is argubly the most influential singer of all time.


For all the wrong reasons. He's a fraud and isn't even that talented. He's the equivalent of Vanilla Ice for rock and roll.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> He said he wanted to curb stomp a black man of course there's a racial component to that.


fpalm

You people really are grasping at straws.

I'm a black person and I don't give one fuck about Punk saying he'd curb stomp a black guy. If he said it about a white guy then Punk's not a racist right?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> For all the wrong reasons. He's a fraud and isn't even that talented. He's the equivalent of Vanilla Ice for rock and roll.


Don't you dare bad mouth the greatest rapper of all time.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> Roman Polanski's career didn't end. Neither did Charlie Sheen's. Blame the entertainment industry.


difference is both of these ppl didnt rely on women to buy their products. Polanski and Sheen are scum though. Im sure men were the majority in watching Sheen's tv shows or movies and also Polanski's movies. Chris Browns whole career is based on women buying his R&B albums or seeing him in whatever film he is in. When his altercation happened and we found out everything i honestly thought his career would flounder cuz women would protest and stop buying his album.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> For all the wrong reasons. He's a fraud and isn't even that talented. He's the equivalent of Vanilla Ice for rock and roll.


Get real.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Roler42 said:


> Kinda losing my faith in humanity when people are actually defending Chris Brown
> 
> "oh but stone cold did this"
> "but this guy did that"
> ...


I'm not defending Brown. I'm anti-defending CM Punk. He's getting on my nerves with his fake social activism.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


> He said he wanted to curb stomp a black man of course there's a racial component to that.












Or maybe he hates Chris Brown?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MrWalsh said:


> He said he wanted to curb stomp a black man of course there's a racial component to that.


Jesus Christ. 


And this thread has gone to a discussion of the Beatles. Thread will be closing.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> For all the wrong reasons. He's a fraud and isn't even that talented. He's the equivalent of Vanilla Ice for rock and roll.


You've got to be kidding me. The Vanilla Ice of Rock N' Roll? Really? He's the most influential and successful solo artist ever. Sure, he copied some styles but he made it his own. :no:


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

DOTL said:


> I'm not defending Brown. I'm anti-defending CM Punk. He's getting on my nerves.


He's just using the weakest argument against Punk's questionable decision by portraying those who doubt Punk to be Chris Brown supporters


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

DOTL said:


> I'm not defending Brown. I'm anti-defending CM Punk. He's getting on my nerves.


you're defending Chris Brown just to spite CM Punk

that says a lot about yourself


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Chris Brown's a prick in general. Punk's being an idiot at the moment.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

DOTL said:


> I find it funny that he doesn't like Rock for not working the road and getting a spot at WM, but he likes SCSA who committed an atrocity against women.
> 
> 
> CM Punk or CM RACIST?
> ...


Yep CM Punk is a racist, that's why he choose to have an ALL BLACK BAND as his theme music.

What an asshole.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Has this been posted? Chris Browns response to Punks video:
@cmpunk the video u just posted was cute! It's so funny how defensive u are.

And the fact that I really don't know who you are and could give a shit is the funny part!

I really hope this 15 minutes of fame is paying you for the long run becuz music last forever! Wrestlers come and go according to ratings!

Ok back to rehearsal! Love u team breezy

Just so teambreezy knows... I'm never "ANGRY" when I speak my mind on twitter! They want me to be mad! Thats the difference! Love

I miss the real wrestlers! ( Hacksaw Jim duggan, Brett the hitman heart, coco beware, rowdy roddy piper) #Notnopunks

This shit funny!

rest: http://nicasoup.blogspot.com/2012/02/chris-brown-responds-to-cm-punks-video.html?m=1


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

MrWalsh said:


> He said he wanted to curb stomp a black man of course there's a racial component to that.


In what way is curb-stomp a racist term? For Christs sake the term is used in Gears of War.


kobra860 said:


> Why does it matter? He still beat up his wife.


Because it's Chris Browns shitty attitude which brought all this heat back to life. If he had perhaps shown that he'd matured and moved on from it rather than being an immature fuckwit then he wouldn't of gotten as much negative attention, and he probably would of flown under Punk's radar.


----------



## Moshe. (Sep 20, 2011)

Roler42 said:


> Kinda losing my faith in humanity when people are actually defending Chris Brown
> 
> "oh but stone cold did this"
> "but this guy did that"
> ...


"Washed up" refers to one who isn't so popular as they once were in life. Chris Brown isn't washed up in that regard. And, your form of argumentation is weak at best, bringing up counter-points is the point of logic and sort of sheds light on probably a "false belief system". In the same thought of the former point, I believe Punk is just doing this because he is becoming quite stale as a character, and isn't as sincere as he would like people to believe. It's either that, or he is vying for attention and trying to bring that attention to a rather weak program of piss-poor wrestlers and entertainers.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> And this thread has gone to a discussion of the Beatles. Thread will be closing.


But it just got good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good job bringing race into this. Now is the perfect time to woosah. Get an icepack. Some of you are going to need it.


----------

